# What are your favorite kinds of posterior? Why?



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

(Posterior means rear end or butt.)

Inspired by the tail thread.

Which posterior types do you find to be the most pleasant? Why? Feel free to post Safe For Fur Affinity Forums images as "proof" or links to NSFW images (as long as you remember the proper way to do it). See this page: forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Rules: - How to Properly Handle Adult Content

(I use the general term "pleasant" so that you can use whatever metric you like whether that is cute, attractive, adorable, sexually attractive, whatever.)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 20, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Yes.


Yes, what?


----------



## Vamux (Aug 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

I personally think that cat girl posteriors are adorable.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I personally think that cat girl posteriors are adorable.


Anime, in a whole.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Horse girl posteriors are also adorable.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm not a fan of bird posteriors, usually.


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Horse girl posteriors are also adorable.



Seconded. And I'm equally happy with a nice looking stallion rump.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Seconded. And I'm equally happy with a nice looking stallion rump.


Do you know of any artists who draw particularly nice ones? Male or female?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2019)

Tom Ellis's.







(I love Luci.)


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Do you know of any artists who draw particularly nice ones? Male or female?



None immediately come to mind.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> Tom Ellis's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whom?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 20, 2019)

Smol femboy booty is the best


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Smol femboy booty is the best


Why?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Why?


Because they are adorable


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Whom?



The actor who portrays the Devil in the TV show _Lucifer._


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Because they are adorable


Proof?


Xitheon said:


> The actor who portrays the Devil in the TV show _Lucifer._


Ah, that person.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 20, 2019)

Juicy pert femboy booties such as mine.

I also want to point out, that this is a really strange thread.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Juicy pert femboy booties such as mine.
> 
> I also want to point out, that this is a really strange thread.


I was hoping to get answers like feline, canine, equine, etc, not actors or body types.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 20, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I was hoping to get answers like feline, canine, equine, etc, not actors or body types.



I was being playful mostly, but I was being earnest about femboys, I think the body type lends itself to the best looking butts regardless of species.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I was being playful mostly, but I was being earnest about femboys, I think the body type lends itself to the best looking butts regardless of species.


You know whats good


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I was being playful mostly, but I was being earnest about femboys, I think the body type lends itself to the best looking butts regardless of species.


Ah.

Examples?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)

Otherwise, I prefer the ass of males coz I'm a bias homosexual.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthur and Smexy up in here, keeping it real.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

I've recently found that Isabelle from Animal Crossing can be cute in fan art of her.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2019)

I like any posterior, as long as they belong to a male.
But, the bigger the better.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

My boyfriend has a pretty cute butt ;D


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 21, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> My boyfriend has a pretty cute butt ;D


So does mine... UwU
What was the rules with linking to NSFW stuff again here?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So does mine... UwU
> What was the rules with linking to NSFW stuff again here?


PMs only.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 21, 2019)

Erm, can I say rubber-clad?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So does mine... UwU
> What was the rules with linking to NSFW stuff again here?


They have to be behind a login wall. You can link to a Fur Affinity page but the page has to be tagged properly so that people have to login before they can see them, for example.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Erm, can I say rubber-clad?


Vinyl, leather, rubber

Good taste, my friend ;D


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like any posterior, as long as they belong to a male.
> But, the bigger the better.


Bigger is better, agreed.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> PMs only.


I think that NSFW content has to be behind a login wall.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

You really can't show NSFW content on a Pg-13 site.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I think that NSFW content has to be behind a login wall.


That could very well be another rule.
I was told via warning some time ago that a George Carlin video I once shared needed to be sent via PM lol


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

You can't really post NSFW content on a Pg-13 site, so you'll just have to take my word that femboy ass (mine in particular) is fab.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That could very well be another rule.
> I was told via warning some time ago that a George Carlin video I once shared needed to be sent via PM lol


See this page: forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Rules: - How to Properly Handle Adult Content


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You can't really post NSFW content on a Pg-13 site, so you'll just have to take my word that femboy ass (mine in particular) is fab.


See this page: forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Rules: - How to Properly Handle Adult Content


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> See this page: forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Rules: - How to Properly Handle Adult Content


Ah, that's a newer thread.
I heard they were re-writing the rules thread. Guess they're doing it in chunks.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 21, 2019)

I LOVE lettuce butts


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Ah, that's a newer thread.
> I heard they were re-writing the rules thread. Guess they're doing it in chunks.


Maybe. In any case, feel free to link your favorite posteriors here as long as you make sure you follow those rules.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Maybe. In any case, feel free to link your favorite posteriors here as long as you make sure you follow those rules.


Well, my bf certainly wouldn't approve of any sort of imagery ;D


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Deathless said:


> I LOVE lettuce butts


*sighs*


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well, my bf certainly wouldn't approve of any sort of imagery ;D


Fair enough.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's a butt I can post tho of which I like

I love Corgis


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I personally think that cat girl posteriors are adorable.


I was looking up cat girls earlier and found this:


Spoiler


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Fluffy and soft mostly. Bonus points for a long fluffy tail too.

And female too. Not really into dudes.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Fluffy and soft mostly. Bonus points for a long fluffy tail too.
> 
> And female too. Not really into dudes.


Any preferred species? 

I prefer female and female presenting rears as well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Aug 21, 2019)

As far as foxes go?

Spanked!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 21, 2019)

America's Ass


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> America's Ass


Steve dose have a nice ass


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


What is it?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> America's Ass


I am inclined to agree.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 21, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Fluffy and soft mostly. Bonus points for a long fluffy tail too.
> 
> And female too. Not really into dudes.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Arthur and Smexy up in here, keeping it real.


I'm a simple man.
I like ass.


----------



## Vamux (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I'm a simple man.
> I like ass.



You the real mvps of the thread. Full Stop.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Which species has the best butt type?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 21, 2019)

I like big butts (and I cannot lie) that are soft and squishy. I like em cuz I can use them as a pillow and squeeze them without hurt anyone


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Which species has the best butt type?


Fox/husky got mad ass game


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Heart-shaped female kitty or vixen ass

Or a firm, yet juicy male wolf ass


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Which species has the best butt type?


Cats


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Cats


Ill meet you in the middle heart-shaped MALE cat ass


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Ill meet you in the middle heart-shaped MALE cat ass


oml <3 
I gotta admit, those are rather nice~
White cats with a bit of pink on their butts are the cutest


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> oml <3
> I gotta admit, those are rather nice~
> White cats with a bit of pink on their butts are the cutest


You understand some of the finer points of life


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You understand some of the finer points of life


x) As do you, my friend!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> x) As do you, my friend!


Ok one more for you get this White femboy mice booty


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Ok one more for you get this White femboy mice booty


with a pastel pink tail


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> with a pastel pink tail


You know it


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Which species has the best butt type?



Horsies, but deer are a close second for me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Fox/husky got mad ass game


Our reputation precedes us!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Our reputation precedes us!


Well you have a nice ass i présumé


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Any preferred species?
> 
> I prefer female and female presenting rears as well.



Eh, mostly the huggable species, Felines (especially snow leopards or Somali cats) , Red panda's, fluffy foxes, but mostly the fluffy ones.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Well you have a nice ass i présumé


What kind of fox would I be If I didn't?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> What kind of fox would I be If I didn't?


I like your style


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 21, 2019)

*eyes @Tazmo *
I like that striped coon ass ;3


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *eyes @Tazmo *
> I like that striped coon ass ;3



*excited chittering*



Spoiler: Is mostly innocent 



im a bottom :3


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 21, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *excited chittering*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives that look*


Spoiler: I'm prolly not as innocent



I'm switch boi ;3 gimme dat


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Fox/husky got mad ass game


Proof?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Proof?


Cant sorry


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Heart-shaped female kitty or vixen ass
> 
> Or a firm, yet juicy male wolf ass





healed-hearts said:


> Cats





healed-hearts said:


> oml <3
> I gotta admit, those are rather nice~
> White cats with a bit of pink on their butts are the cutest





Leadhoof said:


> Horsies, but deer are a close second for me.


Any examples to act as proof?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Cant sorry


Fair enough.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Proof?


I aint showing you my ass >


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 21, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Fair enough.


My phone won't let me add files or link Things on this site for some reason


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I aint showing you my ass >


Fair enough.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> My phone won't let me add files or link Things on this site for some reason


What kind is it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

What's my favourite kind of posterior? 

The type that's inviting. ( ಠ ͜ʖಠ)


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *excited chittering*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, that's the topic of the thread.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> What's my favourite kind of posterior? The type that's inviting. ( ಠ ͜ʖಠ)


Oh? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

No elaboration needed, best left up to the imagination.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 22, 2019)

I can't decide..

I am inclusive of all asses I guess.

_*Omni-ass*_

PROLIFIC POSTERIOR PREFERENCE


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What kind is it?


Lg q6


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

You all can probably figure out what type of backside I like to feel and look at, Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 22, 2019)

You take the words right out of my mouth, indeed us foxes _are_ the prettiest.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> You all can probably figure out what type of backside I like to feel and look at, Anyone want to take a guess?


No, what is it?


ClumsyWitch said:


> You take the words right out of my mouth, indeed us foxes _are_ the prettiest.


Proof?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 22, 2019)

Perfection doesn't need to prove itself.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Perfection doesn't need to prove itself.


Sure it does. How else do we separate the genuinely perfect from the inauthentic?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> No, what is it?
> 
> Proof?



Here is a clue to help you guess.



Spoiler: A clue.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Here is a clue to help you guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> No idea.



I like cute female hybrid bovines.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I like cute female hybrid bovines.


Ah. What do you like about them?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Cute girls in yoga pants are especially nice.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Ah. What do you like about them?



I like how they feel nice and warm against my hands, I also like to use them as a pillow for sleeping. I like how they can wrap their tail around me.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I like how they feel nice and warm against my hands, I also like to use them as a pillow for sleeping. I like how they can wrap their tail around me.


Do you have any examples on hand? It would be nice to see what you are talking about.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Cute girls in yoga pants are especially nice.


Bois in yoga pants better, though. uwu


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bois in yoga pants better, though. uwu


Meh. We agree that yoga pants are awesome though.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Meh. We agree that yoga pants are awesome though.


Hehe, yeah.
But, yeah, I have a feeling that my sexuality is different than yours.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe, yeah.
> But, yeah, I have a feeling that my sexuality is different than yours.


Maybe.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Do you have any examples on hand? It would be nice to see what you are talking about.



Here is a example.



Spoiler: Reference example.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Here is a example.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference example.


Nice hips and I like the subtle blushing but I don't see much actual posterior.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Nice hips and I like the subtle blushing but I don't see much actual posterior.



Sorry, I try again.



Spoiler: Better reference.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 22, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Sorry, I try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Better reference.


Better but we can only see one side of the rear.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Meh. We agree that yoga pants are awesome though.



Tbh I've always liked yoga pants, but really you can always appreciate a great ass, thicc Bois and thicc girls. 

even when I was straight back in the day, if a man had a rocking ass, i really had to applaud him. Booty is booty, and booty is precious.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Better but we can only see one side of the rear.




Sorry, That's the best I can find.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 22, 2019)

Here are some examples of nice fluffbutt that i like. All SFW fortunately. But i do like a little pink on em if you know what I mean. Also Twin tails are cute.



Spoiler


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 23, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Here are some examples of nice fluffbutt that i like. All SFW fortunately. But i do like a little pink on em if you know what I mean. Also Twin tails are cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Pink on them?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 23, 2019)

Femboi posterior


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 24, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Femboi posterior


You understand the truth


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 24, 2019)

Greyhound butts are cute. In a cute doggy way, not a pervy way.

#dogpilljustkidding


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 26, 2019)

Any male character with a nice thicc ass is good with me. Even better if their wearing tight clothing that perfectly shows off their butt’s features like leggings and yoga pants.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2019)

has nobody posted this?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 26, 2019)

Raise that posterior!


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 26, 2019)

CarbonCoal said:


> Any male character with a nice thicc ass is good with me. Even better if their wearing tight clothing that perfectly shows off their butt’s features like leggings and yoga pants.


Leggings and yoga pants are some of the best fashion inventions.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 30, 2019)

Which species has the best posterior?

Lizards are smooth, mammals are usually fluffy, birds are feathery, and so on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2019)

I keep imagining non-furries reading this thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Which species has the best posterior?
> 
> Lizards are smooth, mammals are usually fluffy, birds are feathery, and so on.


What about Argonians? UwU


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 30, 2019)

I like pretty much all shapes and sizes of butts. Even in a nonsexual context, butts are great- something about the shape is just so damn cute, I can't explain it. They have personality!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

It's butts. Do I win?


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about Argonians? UwU


What about them?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 31, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What about them?


What do you think of them? UwU


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What do you think of them? UwU


What are they


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 31, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> What are they


Anthro dino-lizards. They're a race in the RPG series The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anthro dino-lizards. They're a race in the RPG series The Elder Scrolls.


Oh ok thanks not really into lizard ass but they sound cool

Ps. never played Elder Scrolls


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What do you think of them? UwU


What do Argonian butts look like? Can you post a few examples?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 1, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What do Argonian butts look like? Can you post a few examples?


Um... Where would I do that? I'm gonna break the rules...


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm a sucker for thicc bird butts, especially around mating season.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 1, 2019)

Not listing deer since I'm... pretty biased there. So I'd say Foxes and horses for my favorites.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 1, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Not listing deer since I'm... pretty biased there. So I'd say Foxes and horses for my favorites.


You like foxbutts? >w<


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You like foxbutts? >w<



Very much so


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 1, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Very much so


You know whats good


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um... Where would I do that? I'm gonna break the rules...


There are ways to do it without violating the rules. Posting a link to a SFW example, a link to a (properly tagged) Fur Affinity/DeviantArt page, and so on.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 3, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Not listing deer since I'm... pretty biased there. So I'd say Foxes and horses for my favorites.


Good choices.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm torn. Either @KimberVaile or  @Joni 

Both have awsome butts.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm torn. Either @KimberVaile or  @Joni
> 
> Both have awsome butts.



Well Conor, I wouldn't want to _butt _in here. Though, I am happy to know it _ass_uages you so!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm torn. Either @KimberVaile or  @Joni
> 
> Both have awsome butts.


But...
What about my butt though?
_Sad foxxo.... _


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But...
> What about my butt though?
> _Sad foxxo.... _



Your butt is pretty awsome tho.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Your butt is pretty awsome tho.


Really? >w<


----------



## Simo (Sep 3, 2019)

I must admit the raccoon rump makes a very attactive 'target' : a nice pattern and some great bounce for the ounce, as it were.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 3, 2019)

Much love for fox butts!
@AcerbicSeth, I'm looking at you.

Also, @FluffyShutterbug has an awooosome posterior.

If I may be a little risque...leather and rubber clad is always a nice touch :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 3, 2019)

buttz (_*_)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 3, 2019)

While I don't really have a butt of which to speak (flat as Holland back there!), I do like kitty butts when they wiggle before a pounce!!! So cute!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 4, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Much love for fox butts!
> @AcerbicSeth, I'm looking at you.
> 
> Also, @FluffyShutterbug has an awooosome posterior.
> ...


You think my booty is amazing? UwU
D'aww, thanks! >w<


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 4, 2019)

I found a butt! With freckles! Not sure if fox, tho. But there's also wet paws! EEEEEE!!




And whatever this species is:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I found a butt! With freckles! Not sure if fox, tho. But there's also wet paws! EEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the second boi is a gryphon.


----------



## Joni (Sep 4, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm torn. Either @KimberVaile or  @Joni
> 
> Both have awsome butts.


owo


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I found a butt! With freckles! Not sure if fox, tho. But there's also wet paws! EEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dam got a NICE butt on number two


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 5, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Really? >w<



As a self-appointed connoisseur of Fox booty, you have a nice one.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 5, 2019)

Ah, this lovely thread is still going.






I don't know about y'all, but canids got a nice ass.Especially the males.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Ah, this lovely thread is still going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 5, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> As a self-appointed connoisseur of Fox booty, you have a nice one.


_Squees_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> While I don't really have a butt of which to speak (flat as Holland back there!), I do like kitty butts when they wiggle before a pounce!!! So cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 70152


They usually also do that before doing a large jump.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm torn. Either @KimberVaile or  @Joni
> 
> Both have awsome butts.


Proof?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Much love for fox butts!
> @AcerbicSeth, I'm looking at you.
> 
> Also, @FluffyShutterbug has an awooosome posterior.
> ...


You may be a little risqué if you like and show lawful examples.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I found a butt! With freckles! Not sure if fox, tho. But there's also wet paws! EEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting examples of pleasant posteriors. Feel free to post more.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> You may be a little risqué if you like and show lawful examples.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


>


Nice. Do you have any more? The more the merrier, in this case.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Buttz by KwiK


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Buttz by KwiK


_Bangs my head on the keyboard trying to not say something NSFW in response._


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 9, 2019)

*is wondering if she should ruin everything and post her favorite Human posterior*

....




Spoiler





 

RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN'AH
- Sorry, this weirdo likes Human men! >:3
...rawr :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh noes, the magic is ruin :3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh noes, the magic is ruin :3



Excellent...

>:3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Buttz by KwiK


Can I have a link to the artist's FA? I uh... That's uh.... A very luscious posterior, and I want to see more. UwU


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 9, 2019)

Fursuit butts don't get enough credit. Some fursuit booties are really uh... *Ahem*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Need moar furry butt!


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Need moar furry butt!


Oh my *excited chittering*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Need moar furry butt!


You guys are gonna give me a nosebleed!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Take that!!! Here's MY butt!!! All hail me!!!! >:3


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Buttz by KwiK


"Buttz"? That implies a plural. This is only one. Post more to show a plural.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

(Are you all sure that we're not going to get in trouble for sharing booties?)


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Bangs my head on the keyboard trying to not say something NSFW in response._


Why not say a censored version of it and let us get your intent from the subtext?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> Fursuit butts don't get enough credit. Some fursuit booties are really uh... *Ahem*


Do you have any examples?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> "Buttz"? That implies a plural. This is only one. Post more to show a plural.



My apologies. I was seeing so many buttz that I lost track of reality.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Why not say a censored version of it and let us get your intent from the subtext?


I don't know how to censor it. OwO


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> (Are you all sure that we're not going to get in trouble for sharing booties?)


Read the OP. I made sure to include a link to a guide on posting NSFW content. 

I think that we are following the rules.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> My apologies. I was seeing so many buttz that I lost track of reality.


Post more and you will be forgiven.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Singular Butt by KwiK!


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Take that!!! Here's MY butt!!! All hail me!!!! >:3



**T*_*HICC**_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Another singularity KwiK butt!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know how to censor it. OwO


Message me it? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Do you have any examples?


If ya'll could help me out and tell me who's suit this is, that would be awesome!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> **T*_*HICC**_


UwU, thanks.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You guys are gonna give me a nosebleed!!!


Good.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> If ya'll could help me out and tell me who's suit this is, that would be awesome!
> View attachment 70518


I like the pattern on the rear. It reminds me of a heart. I like it when furries have heart shaped patterns on their rears because hearts are pleasant. Does anyone have any more examples of that?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Singular Butt by KwiK!





Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Another singularity KwiK butt!


Are you going to represent female rears as well?


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Are you going to represent female rears as well?


No! :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Are you going to represent female rears as well?


I don't have any readily available, since females aren't really my thing.... :/


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Are you going to represent female rears as well?



Huh?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 9, 2019)

Kiaara has a thicc butt but I can't show ya'll that for uh... 641 days


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Well, here's one. Fox McCloud's waifu, Krystal:


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> No! :V


Why not?


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Are you going to represent female rears as well?



I can. Equines need some more representation here.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Huh?


Your choices thus far have been male posteriors. Science suggests getting a diverse sample size to ensure accuracy. Male only may not be diverse enough.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Your choices thus far have been male posteriors. Science suggests getting a diverse sample size to ensure accuracy. Male only may not be diverse enough.


Well, actually, I'd say that there's about equal posteriorital diversity in the two sexes.
But, I did provide you a female specimen. One Krystal.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, here's one. Fox McCloud's waifu, Krystal:


Good job.


Leadhoof said:


> I can. Equines need some more representation here.
> 
> View attachment 70521


I agree. Do you have any more?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Here's another one.
Actually, I _do_ like females, but they have to be scalie. And even then, I still prefer males like 80% of the time.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, actually, I'd say that there's about equal posteriorital diversity in the two sexes.
> But, I did provide you a female specimen. One Krystal.


Any good scientist knows a single specimen is not enough to draw conclusions. One needs more.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's another one.
> Actually, I _do_ like females, but they have to be scalie. And even then, I still prefer males like 80% of the time.


My friend @Wydness might like this.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> My friend @Wydness might like this.


Want more scalie posteriors? UwU


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 9, 2019)

It's like what Sir Mix-A-Lot used to say, "I like big butt's and I can not lie!" 
Seriously, those things drag you in. Gender don't mean anything if you got mean ass rumps! But please post more cuties!


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I agree. Do you have any more?



Not as many as I thought. I'll have to dig through my folders and see if I can find any more females.



 

But for the time being, here's this guy.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Want more scalie posteriors? UwU


Yes, as many data points as possible would be optimal for analysis.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Not as many as I thought. I'll have to dig through my folders and see if I can find any more females.
> 
> View attachment 70525
> 
> But for the time being, here's this guy.


Is that an ass's ass? UwU


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> It's like what Sir Mix-A-Lot used to say, "I like big butt's and I can not lie!"
> Seriously, those things drag you in. Gender don't mean anything if you got mean ass rumps! But please post more cuties!


Yes, post more. More data points would be welcome.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Want more scalie posteriors? UwU


Feel free to message me NSFW images for analysis.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

This one's a bit unorthodox, but what about a mummy butt? (Yeah, I'm like 3 weeks early for Halloween stuff....)


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 9, 2019)

I dunno, she's pretty cute.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Your choices thus far have been male posteriors. Science suggests getting a diverse sample size to ensure accuracy. Male only may not be diverse enough.



Is this what you mean?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This one's a bit unorthodox, but what about a mummy butt? (Yeah, I'm like 3 weeks early for Halloween stuff....)


That is interesting. I welcome the data point. Any more you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70529
> 
> I dunno, she's pretty cute.


The slight blush on the face is rather pleasant.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is this what you mean?


I could be mistaken but this one appears to be male based on the slight bulge in its lower undergarments. While the additional male data point is appreciated more female data points are desired.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Big, juicy foxbutt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Lol, uh... Apparently anthro fruit are a thing now... XD


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, uh... Apparently anthro fruit are a thing now... XD


The image isn't rendering for me. Do you have another version?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> The image isn't rendering for me. Do you have another version?


Hah? It's loaded fine on my end...


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hah? It's loaded fine on my end...


I am using a weak computer. Perhaps that is the problem.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I am using a weak computer. Perhaps that is the problem.


Oh...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I could be mistaken but this one appears to be male based on the slight bulge in its lower undergarments. While the additional male data point is appreciated more female data points are desired.



Instructions unclear. Found one with no bulge ... Ok?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Instructions unclear. Found one with no bulge ... Ok?


Such adorable cheeks. UwU


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Instructions unclear. Found one with no bulge ... Ok?


Based on the shape of the legs, the musculature on the back, the size of the fingers, and the head area I conclude this one is male as well. Female, please.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Based on the shape of the legs, the musculature on the back, the size of the fingers, and the head area I conclude this one is male as well. Female, please.



Multiple ambiguous data points, but butts!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Multiple ambiguous data points, but butts!


Do you have any drawn media depicting female posteriors?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Do you have any drawn media depicting female posteriors?



Ummm ... that's a negative.... UwU


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is this what you mean?





Liberonscien said:


> I could be mistaken but this one appears to be male based on the slight bulge in its lower undergarments. While the additional male data point is appreciated more female data points are desired.



I dunno, Liberonscien. The "bulge" could just be an artistic error. Or potentially a herm. They have long hair, a flower behind the ear, a bow on the tail and very effeminate features. I would not disqualify this one as counting for a female data point.

Plus, this picture just makes my heart go out to the snep, wanting to give them a blanket to cover up and snuggle with them. To tell them they are beautiful and they don't need to look for validation from others. Maybe I'm just weird...


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I dunno, Liberonscien. The "bulge" could just be an artistic error. Or potentially a herm. They have long hair, a flower behind the ear, a bow on the tail and very effeminate features. I would not disqualify this one as counting for a female data point.
> 
> Plus, this picture just makes my heart go out to the snep, wanting to give them a blanket to cover up and snuggle with them. To tell them they are beautiful and they don't need to look for validation from others. Maybe I'm just weird...


Interesting points. The potential of artist error is possible but based on the quality of the image that seems unlikely. The feminine features could indicate it being female, yes. The long hair, flower, and bow, however are not necessarily proof of being female. After all those are not exclusively female things. 

Herms are not exactly the same as purely female or male beings. I assert that they should not be classed in the same ways. 

Having said this, either way more data points are needed and whether this is male or not, more data points like it are needed, especially if they show the underside of the posterior, a partial side view of the chest, and the face. 

Snep?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Proof?



Well @KimberVaile s butt is legendary, and Joni..what can I say, he's my bf.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Well @KimberVaile s butt is legendary, and Joni..what can I say, he's my bf.


I've never seen Kimber's butt before.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, uh... Apparently anthro fruit are a thing now... XD



I feel like @AppleButt ought to know about this.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've never seen Kimber's butt before.


Too hot for TV.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 10, 2019)

PERVERTS ALL OF YOU!!!!!!111!!11 *Stares at the guys butts.....*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

There hasn't been any avian specimens yet.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Well @KimberVaile s butt is legendary, and Joni..what can I say, he's my bf.


Prove it. Post pictures of the posteriors.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've never seen Kimber's butt before.


Neither have I. I would like to because more specimens would be optimal.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> There hasn't been any avian specimens yet.


Nicely done.


----------



## Bink (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Too hot for TV.


_Haughtily _I too rock a fantastic posterior. One of my redeeming features.
Makes the gals jealous.

(How have I just now discovered this thread?!)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Haughtily _I too rock a fantastic posterior. One of my redeeming features.
> Makes the gals jealous.
> 
> (How have I just now discovered this thread?!)


May I see? UwU


----------



## Bink (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> May I see? UwU


Nu..
I don't @Toby_Morpheus would approve x3


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Too hot for TV.


Prove it.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Haughtily _I too rock a fantastic posterior. One of my redeeming features.
> Makes the gals jealous.
> 
> (How have I just now discovered this thread?!)


May we see? For scientific purposes? It would be useful to have another data point for my research into furry posteriors, a subsection of my research into furry anatomy.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 10, 2019)

Wrangler butts drive me nuts.

I like male figures with proportionate bodies, no HUGE muscles or ridiculously chisled abs.  And I like when they "fill out" a pair of jeans well.

Just not "skinny jean" types.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Wrangler butts drive me nuts.
> 
> I like male figures with proportionate bodies, no HUGE muscles or ridiculously chisled abs.  And I like when they "fill out" a pair of jeans well.
> 
> Just not "skinny jean" types.


My ass is so big, I'd be at risk of splitting them. owo


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Prove it. Post pictures of the posteriors.


"tis for the eyes of my fellow gays only, sorry! It'd simply be too much for our straight compadres.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Haughtily _I too rock a fantastic posterior. One of my redeeming features.
> Makes the gals jealous.
> 
> (How have I just now discovered this thread?!)


Excellent, the fellowship grows.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

I like @KimberVaile 's butt OwO


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> "tis for the eyes of my fellow gays only, sorry! It'd simply be too much for our straight compadres.



You know... There's a possibility that the "straight compadres"
Might actually think twice about it... It happened to me, hell it could happen to anyone else


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> "tis for the eyes of my fellow gays only, sorry! It'd simply be too much for our straight compadres.


I never said I was straight and in any case direct messages exist.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> You know... There's a possibility that the "straight compadres"
> Might actually think twice about it... It happened to me, hell it could happen to anyone else


Oh? Do tell.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I like @KimberVaile 's butt OwO


It would be nice to see it for analytical purposes.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I like @KimberVaile 's butt OwO


My ass's reputation precedes it. The best kind of butting in!
Don't be downing your own though, and those thighs too! Derg's gotta some meat, err I mean derg's got some steel.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> My ass's reputation precedes it. The best kind of butting in!
> Don't be downing your own though, and those thighs too! Derg's gotta some meat, err I mean derg's got some steel.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> My ass's reputation precedes it. The best kind of butting in!
> Don't be downing your own though, and those thighs too! Derg's gotta some meat, err I mean derg's got some steel.


Steel?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Steel?


My fursona is a cyborg


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> You know... There's a possibility that the "straight compadres"
> Might actually think twice about it... It happened to me, hell it could happen to anyone else



Interesting dilemma, dost thou risk unveiling the holy grail of derrieres for the purpose of enlightenment? Such choices, such a conundrum.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2019)

This thread got odd.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Oh? Do tell.



When I was straight, I never once thought about looking at another's man's ass and find any enjoyment from it, then one day this guy walked across the school library with a nice looking pair of jeans accompanied by the bubble butt of the gods. It was so fine you could dine on his bumps. Ass is just ass for me, now there's a surprise!

Now get squatting! SQUAT SQUAT SQUAT!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread got odd.


Why? OwO


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Do you have any drawn media depicting female posteriors?



How's this?





Mixy dance by TSUNAMICULT on DeviantArt


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why? OwO


There's a post a few pages back which is actually just pornography, for starters. S:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a post a few pages back which is actually just pornography, for starters. S:


Please, god, tell me that I wasn't the one who did it...
And, uh... You didn't report this thread, right? I uh... Don't want to be reprimanded.....


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

*Looks at page 9 in thread*

Yep, that's porn

>w>


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Looks at page 9 in thread*
> 
> Yep, that's porn
> 
> >w>


Is it the one with the bulge?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is it the one with the bulge?


Honestly, I'd play it safe and delete all of them.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

We've strayed to far from talking about butts! Returneth to the topiceth at onceth.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> We've strayed to far from talking about butts! Returneth to the topiceth at onceth.


Yes, your majesty 

So how about those lizard butts, huh?


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Snep?



Abbreviation for Snow Leopard.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Honestly, I'd play it safe and delete all of them.


Uh...


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, your majesty
> 
> So how about those lizard butts, huh?



Fluffy butts and smooth butts are both blessedly rounded, as per the holy sacrament.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My fursona is a cyborg


Ah. Then would you let us see this steel posterior?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, your majesty
> 
> So how about those lizard butts, huh?



Nowhere near as good as mammals.


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> We've strayed to far from talking about butts! Returneth to the topiceth at onceth.



I note that we have failed to see Kimber's butt so far.

Could it be that these posterior lobes of yore, this rump of myth and legend, is in fact just that, that this hind in hindsight is a hoax, and that Kimber has.........._no butt_?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Abbreviation for Snow Leopard.


Ah. Thank you.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Fluffy butts and smooth butts are both blessedly rounded, as per the holy sacrament.


I would appreciate more samples of each if possible.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, your majesty
> 
> So how about those lizard butts, huh?


They are pleasantly smooth.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh...


I think you are fine.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> I note that we have failed to see Kimber's butt so far.
> 
> Could it be that these posterior lobes of yore, this rump of myth and legend, is in fact just that, that this hind in hindsight is a hoax, and that Kimber has.........._no butt_?


Indeed, we have failed. I wonder what can be done to ensure success.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> I note that we have failed to see Kimber's butt so far.


Everybody can love fox butts, but the real object of want is the mysterious one. Illusive fox butts for the win!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Everybody can love fox butts, but the real object of want is the mysterious one. Illusive fox butts for the win!


I think that real fox posterior is more useful than imaginary fox posterior in this context. I would very much appreciate if we could get multiple samples, male and female preferably.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2019)

@Liberonscien Did you just make a quintuple post?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I think that real fox posterior is more useful than imaginary fox posterior in this context. I would very much appreciate if we could get multiple samples, male and female preferably.


For homosexual eyes only!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Liberonscien Did you just make a quintuple post?


Yes. It is hard for me to quote more than one person on my slow computer without my browser crashing.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> For homosexual eyes only!


Then would direct messages work?


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Ah. Thank you.


You are welcome.



Fallowfox said:


> @Liberonscien Did you just make a quintuple post?


Indeed they did.

@Liberonscien , you can click the 'reply' button on multiple posts to add them to your next post so you can chain your replies. That way you don't have to make a separate post for each.


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> For homosexual eyes only!




But how will we know you aren't in fact a secret member of the Flat Butt Society?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> But how will we know you aren't in fact a secret member of the Flat Butt Society?


Don't tell me you've turned from the side of gay!?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> I note that we have failed to see Kimber's butt so far.
> 
> Could it be that these posterior lobes of yore, this rump of myth and legend, is in fact just that, that this hind in hindsight is a hoax, and that Kimber has.........._no butt_?


Impossible, I'm the cheekiest, and always use my butt to get in conversations I don't belong in.


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Don't tell me you've turned from the side of gay!?


 
Oh, good Lord, no!

Everyone knows that girls carry cooties, and I have NO interest in getting those!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, good Lord, no!
> 
> Everyone knows that girls carry cooties, and I have NO interest in getting those!!!!!


*straight girls have them, pls


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, good Lord, no!
> 
> Everyone knows that girls carry cooties, and I have NO interest in getting those!!!!!



The skunk retains his holy purity!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Threads like these almost make me believe the gross things everyone says about furries. :v


My dear cuboid, have we discussed denial and projection yet? We've no place for obtuse angles here! We only do straight angles here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> My dear cuboid, have we discussed denial and projection yet? We've no place for obtuse angles here!


He is no mere cuboid. He is a rectangular sea cucumber prism. One of a kind species.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He is no mere cuboid, he is a rectangular sea cucumber.


What happened? I hope he didn't sprain his angle.


----------



## Bink (Sep 10, 2019)

Spoiler: Not for teh gheybois









FLOOF boot +floofy tail = win


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Disgraceful, but at least you had the courtesy to spoiler it.


----------



## Bink (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Disgraceful, but at least you had the courtesy to spoiler it.


You were warned!


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> For homosexual eyes only!



I'm about 65-70% gay. Is that enough?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I'm about 65-70% gay. Is that enough?


Totally. UwU


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

My boyfriend isn't part of that Flat Butt Society, right, @Simo and @KimberVaile ?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

If she flat
I flap
If she thicc
She know I won't flip


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Foxbutts are my favorite butts.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I'm about 65-70% gay. Is that enough?


Weeeeeelll, alright, but only cause I know you aren't horsing around here. You may have a pass to see the ass. Tough, you was shield 35% of thine gaze.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 10, 2019)

Man, y'all about to turn me into Simo for how much you're making me want to spank those butts.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My boyfriend isn't part of that Flat Butt Society, right, @Simo and @KimberVaile ?



Congratulations on sparing him the flat butt treatment.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Congratulations on sparing him the flat butt treatment.


But, I don't have control over how his butt looks like. OwO


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, I don't have control over how his butt looks like. OwO


Thou has taken the role of professional rumor squasher.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, I don't have control over how his butt looks like. OwO



Do moar squats.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do moar squats.


But, do you think Ash's ass is nice? :/


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, do you think Ash's ass is nice? :/



Ash who?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ash who?


Ash's the name of my boyfriend. Ashes Fuego Cinder.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ash's the name of my boyfriend. Ashes Fuego Cinder.



I must have missed the picture of the Ash ass


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I must have missed the picture of the Ash ass


Scroll up. He's the one wearing the black panties with the word "BITCH WOLF" on it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Scroll up. He's the one wearing the black panties with the word "BITCH WOLF" on it.



Oh, I like. Did not realize who it was. Will sniff closer next time.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Wowie, this sure has been an eventful thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Wowie, this sure has been an eventful thread.


I don't think we're done yet. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't think we're done yet. UwU


Hon hon. Good, cause more need to be educated on the superiority of fox butt. _Twirls novelty waxed mustache_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 10, 2019)

Faux bunz :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Hon hon. Good, cause more need to be educated on the superiority of fox butt. _Twirls novelty waxed mustache_








And, it's "foxbutt". Not "fox butt".


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Hon hon. Good, cause more need to be educated on the superiority of fox butt. _Twirls novelty waxed mustache_



Sorry, I'm not sold yet. My vote's still for equines, unless you can convince me otherwise.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

More foxbutt!!!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Sorry, I'm not sold yet. My vote's still for equines, unless you can convince me otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 70613



Good, but not quite foxy enough! It's missing those oh so subtle and rounded delicate curves, that us foxes seem to have!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Good, but not quite foxy enough! It's missing those oh so subtle and rounded delicate curves, that us foxes seem to have!


Foxes are so foxy. UwU


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 10, 2019)

You guys are right, foxbutts have the *OOMPH *factor. 

Emphasis on the word 

*OOMPH *


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> You guys are right, foxbutts have the *OOMPH *factor.
> 
> Emphasis on the word
> 
> *OOMPH *


OOMPH? UwU


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Bink said:


> Spoiler: Not for teh gheybois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more specimens like that?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Hon hon. Good, cause more need to be educated on the superiority of fox butt. _Twirls novelty waxed mustache_


Posting more specimens of fox posterior would help with that.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OOMPH? UwU


The power of the foxbutt is too strong... Please nerf!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> The power of the foxbutt is too strong... Please nerf!


Nuuuuuu!!! Never!!!


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

If fox butts are as potent and addictive as claimed I move they be taxed and regulated....by me of course


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 10, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Sorry, I'm not sold yet. My vote's still for equines, unless you can convince me otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 70613


*Drools*
Now, where did I put my saddle and my crop? OwO


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 10, 2019)

The lack of love for wolf butt in this thread is most disturbing...


Spoiler: Wolf butt


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> If fox butts are as potent and addictive as claimed I move they be taxed and regulated....by me of course


You seem a bit too emotionally involved. My interest is more academic. I think that I would be the better choice for the control and regulation of fox posteriors.


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> You seem a bit too emotionally involved. My interest is more academic. I think that I would be the better choice for the control and regulation of fox posteriors.



Ah, but I have years of experience and expertise in theses matters: for more than a decade, I have studied them, from the bottom up, and have even been a judge at the Westminster Fox Butt Club Competition, held each year, in NYC, helping to decide, "Best Butt in Show"


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ah, but I have years of experience and expertise in theses matters: for more than a decade, I have studied them, from the bottom up, and have even been a judge at the Westminster Fox Butt Club Competition, held each year, in NYC, helping to decide, "Best Butt in Show"


You're looking at the undisputed victor for 7 years straight.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You're looking at the undisputed victor for 7 years straight.


Show us it then.


----------



## Simo (Sep 11, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You're looking at the undisputed victor for 7 years straight.



*festoons the fox's fanny with flowers*


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Show us it then.


I keep telling ya fella! Tis for gayboi eyes only! Like my good skunk @Simo there.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I keep telling ya fella! Tis for gayboi eyes only! Like my good skunk @Simo there.


I never said I was straight and again direct messages exist.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

Ode to fox butt
Fox butt, fox butt, soft and round.
Fox butt, fox butt, my favorite to pound!

Fox butt, fox butt, beneath a big floofy tail.
Fox butt, fox butt, ready to nail!

Fox butt, fox butt, got to have some!
Fox butt, fox butt, to fill up with...

(I didn't come up with that. It was a comment on a NSFW picture called "An Ode To Foxbutt  )


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ode to fox butt
> Fox butt, fox butt, soft and round.
> Fox butt, fox butt, my favorite to pound!
> 
> ...


Would you be willing to message me the image?


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

Me sitting here waiting for more plumped canine male butts.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Butt by Toxi


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

I promise this is SFW, but I'll put it behind a spoiler because dat bulge might get you ...



Spoiler: Buttttttt









Artist: fcsimba


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I promise this is SFW, but I'll put it behind a spoiler because dat bulge might get you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Faints*
Must get butt art of my boy, somehow


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70705


Hmm, femboys aren't too much fun... But that posterior on the other hand~



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Butt by Toxi


Now that's a butt~!


Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I promise this is SFW, but I'll put it behind a spoiler because dat bulge might get you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pants actually make it a lot better, I love jockstraps~

Man these posteriors are amazing!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70705


Very interesting. Do you have any more like that?


Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I promise this is SFW, but I'll put it behind a spoiler because dat bulge might get you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting art. Do you have any more like that?


Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Hmm, femboys aren't too much fun... But that posterior on the other hand~
> 
> 
> Now that's a butt~!
> ...


These posteriors are of much interest to me as well though my reasons are more academic in nature.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Need moar furry butt!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh DAM THAT IS A NICE BOOTY


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> These posteriors are of much interest to me as well though my reasons are more academic in nature.


FOR SCIENCE!

We must find the perfect posterior.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Very interesting. Do you have any more like that?



I don't have a very extensive collection of foxbutt pics, but I'll see what I can do. 

But for the time being, expect some more horse butts.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I don't have a very extensive collection of foxbutt pics, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> But for the time being, expect some more horse butts.


More horse butts?
I don't think I can handle any more!
*Totally not lying*


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> FOR SCIENCE!
> 
> We must find the perfect posterior.


Well, I was thinking more about coming up with the archetypal furry posterior as part of my research into the archetypal furry anatomy but whatever works for you. 


Leadhoof said:


> I don't have a very extensive collection of foxbutt pics, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> But for the time being, expect some more horse butts.


That is fine. More data points won't hurt.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70705


Nothing like a nice fem butt!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

But, it's not a foxbutt!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, it's not a foxbutt!


Femmy fox butt, the best of both worlds!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Femmy fox butt, the best of both worlds!


Indeed it tiz


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

The bigger, the better, too!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Sometime a small, yet firm bottom is just perfect.






Butt by Koul


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sometime a small, yet firm bottom is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got more yeen posteriors? UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Got more yeen posteriors? UwU



Butt of course





Butt by Nomax


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70731


Technically zebras are not horses. 

Thank you for the contribution.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Butt of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Butt wait, there's moarrr





Butts by Odu


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The bigger, the better, too!


That image is not showing for me. Would you be willing to message me a link to the image?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Butt by Thedarkestt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Another butt by fcsimba


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Fcsimba has at least a hundred great butts in their gallery, so I'll just make this the last.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)

I think I can safely say this has become my new favorite thread.



Liberonscien said:


> Technically zebras are not horses.
> 
> Thank you for the contribution.



Eh, they're still equines. Close enough.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Fcsimba has at least a hundred great butts in their gallery, so I'll just make this the last.


Can I have a link to this gallery?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I think I can safely say this has become my new favorite thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, they're still equines. Close enough.


Excellent. May you continue to contribute many excellent data points. 

Indeed.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Banana butt by Slushie-Nyappy-Paws


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can I have a link to this gallery?



Seconded. It's for scientific purposes, right?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I think I can safely say this has become my new favorite thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, they're still equines. Close enough.


Second that, this thread is_ Ass_tounding.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Little butt by Koul


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Seconded. It's for scientific purposes, right?


I can always support a good scientific endeavor.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sometime a small, yet firm bottom is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this right now


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

Giant butt by CombatRaccoon


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Got more yeen posteriors? UwU


"Yeen"
That's a painted doggo.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Giant butt by CombatRaccoon


Now that's a plumped butt!
Would go full Simo on that.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 12, 2019)

I have noticed that no one has brought up insect/arachnid posteriors.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2019)

Best thread ever


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 70790


Now that's a nice chonky butt! Enough for me to overlook the horseness of it. Asstastic.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Got more yeen posteriors? UwU



That wasn't a hyena posterior. None of the two posted here are hyena butts. All painted doggos, which are a different thing entirely.

Sincerely

Owner of a hyena butt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> That wasn't a hyena posterior. None of the two posted here are hyena butts. All painted doggos, which are a different thing entirely.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Owner of a hyena butt.


Whoops...


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Whoops...



_indeed_


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 12, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Owner of a hyena butt.



I don't believe you. Verification is required.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh, does yeen mean hyena? I didn't realize. Well, those were not yeens, but I'd love to see some. :3


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

Guys, some of the users here are kids. Bit much.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Guys, some of the users here are kids. Bit much.


Yeah, let's try to avoid bulges here. I feel like we're pushing it by showing bare butts, but let's not show any bulges, okay? I don't want this thread to get shut down.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, let's try to avoid bulges here. I feel like we're pushing it by showing bare butts, but let's not show any bulges, okay? I don't want this thread to get shut down.


Agreed. Let us keep the thread running.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 14, 2019)

I like Lucario butts. UwU


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 14, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> View attachment 70868


If they are in this fandom its all ready to late


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, let's try to avoid bulges here. I feel like we're pushing it by showing bare butts, but let's not show any bulges, okay? I don't want this thread to get shut down.



To be fair, the bulges I posted were only from the SFW side of FA, but I will avoid them from now on. I mean, I will avoid posting them in this thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 14, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> To be fair, the bulges I posted were only from the SFW side of FA, but I will avoid them from now on. I mean, I will avoid posting them in this thread.


Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 14, 2019)

How often do guys have big butts, though? It's something I've been wondering about...


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 14, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I don't believe you. Verification is required.



I would tell you to check out my FA

But I checked my FA myself

And there's really no "butt" art in there.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like Lucario butts. UwU



Lucario Is A Good Boi. 

I even think Greninja is a badass, GO FROGS!

Any fursona with the colour Blue is always a cutie, blue isn't even my favourite colour but they always seem to be the best ones around!


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Guys, some of the users here are kids. Bit much.


*insert they just booty cheeks meme here*


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 14, 2019)

Spoiler: fox booty










                                                                                    Jumps on the fox booty train, I have lots but this is the only one I can share here due to ze rules


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> Spoiler: fox booty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along with some very tasteful choice in clothing! Nothing better than a frilly fox butt!


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 14, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> To be fair, the bulges I posted were only from the SFW side of FA, but I will avoid them from now on. I mean, I will avoid posting them in this thread.


You can always post them in my direct messages if you want to share them with someone.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 14, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Lucario Is A Good Boi.
> 
> I even think Greninja is a badass, GO FROGS!
> 
> Any fursona with the colour Blue is always a cutie, blue isn't even my favourite colour but they always seem to be the best ones around!


Blue is my favorite color, personally.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Sep 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Adorable :3
Just the thing I needed to cheer me up, Nexus!
*Hugs*

Also, haven't seen too many feline butts, here?
Find that kind of surprising!


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 14, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Also, haven't seen too many feline butts, here?
> Find that kind of surprising!


Have some cheetah booty. 


Spoiler: chee booty


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> Have some cheetah booty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chee booty


Meow! Such a good kitty booty :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Definitely NSFW 

:3


----------



## Bink (Sep 14, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Definitely NSFW
> 
> :3


I second this! You cant show x's around here, think of the CHILDREN!


----------



## David Drake (Sep 15, 2019)

Any connected to a person whomst I care about and am attracted to, and that I have permission to interact with.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 15, 2019)

This thread is fant_*ass*_tic.

hehe get it?

ass



Spoiler: Ass


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Im noticing that 100% are dude butts, where are the ladies


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 15, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im noticing that 100% are dude butts, where are the ladies



I posted a couple on page 9.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I posted a couple on page 9.


Oh, nice stuff, did the scientific research about females, herm/futa, and males ended?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im noticing that 100% are dude butts, where are the ladies


I know, I'm so proud of everyone, they know what's good.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I know, I'm so proud of everyone, they know what's good.


*Sad straight shark noises*


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

BREAKING NEWS

*FLORIDA FOXES SUFFER FLAT RUMP SYNDROME (FRS)*

(AP) Orlando, Florida, September 15

A rare disease has rapidy ravaged the rumps of Florida foxes causing their once bulbous bums to rapidly become as flat as the state's own topography. The causes are still uncertain even as researchers have noted that moving to a cold, snowy climate has remained the only known cure.

A Florida Fox once known for his posh posterior stuffed pillows in his pants before boarding a train north, and wiped away the occassinal tear. "My rump was the roundest of them all. But now? All I can do is hope the FRS treatment centet at The Michigan State University vetrinary clinic can help." The fox, a popular FAF fixture declined further comment over the futute of the most beautiful bottom title. Well wishers can contact the FRS Association to donate.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> *FLORIDA FOXES SUFFER FLAT RUMP SYNDROME (FRS)*
> 
> ...


Flat foxes?.................................................._*Floxes*_


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> *FLORIDA FOXES SUFFER FLAT RUMP SYNDROME (FRS)*
> 
> ...



Slander I say, such slander! Nary a Fox with FRS, that's skunk propaganda made from envy!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 15, 2019)

FRS is a hoax!


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Slander I say, such slander! Nary a Fox with FRS, that's skunk propaganda made from envy!



Now Kimber. We all know that denial is among the earliest in the stages of grief but do not despair. The reverse liposuction process is already showing promising results and you have the support of all furs here from the bottom of their hearts. : p

And the advances you demonstate in combatting FRS will be an inspiration to all.

*pats rump reassuringly*


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 15, 2019)

A doctor from UCSF attends a seminar at the Michigan State University, eager to find out how to cure FRS in Mediterranean climates.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Now Kimber. We all know that denial is among the earliest in the stages of grief but do not dedpair. The reverse liposuction process is already showing promising results and you have the support of all furs here from the bottom of their hearts. : p
> 
> And the advances you demonstate in combatting FRS will be an inspiration to all.
> 
> *pats rump reassuringly*



_scoffs_ I would never, my butt can fill a pair of jeans perfectly, I think all this flat scare talk has addled your senses! I mean, it's not like we're in the 50's anymore, with all this talk of flat butts, Simo. Or Should I say, Mister McCarthy?!


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _scoffs_ I would never, my butt can fill a pair of jeans perfectly, I think all this flat scare talk has addled your senses! I mean, it's not like we're in the 50's anymore, with all this talk of flat butts, Simo. Or Should I say, Mister McCarthy?!



*takes you to the nearest Hot Topic for testing*


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> *takes you to the nearest Hot Topic for testing*


Asses and piercings, who could ask for a better day?


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 15, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Asses and piercings, who could ask for a better day?


Just as long as it isn't ass piercings :I


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 15, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> Just as long as it isn't ass piercings :I


Well, I'm not the type of railing I would enjoy, personally! Not that there is anything wrong with that, people-who-want-to-get-their-ass-pierced.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 15, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> Just as long as it isn't ass piercings :I


I searched it! It has been done! Was it a mistake? Yes. Will i do it again? You know i won't.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

So, how often do males have a lot of junk in their trunk? I'm curious about how often it happens IRL.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, how often do males have a lot of junk in their trunk? I'm curious about how often it happens IRL.



Hi


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Hi


You have a big butt? uwu


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You have a big butt? uwu



Is not small butt


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 16, 2019)

What, no more butt pics? Explain yourself!



Nax04 said:


> Im noticing that 100% are dude butts, where are the ladies


Some guys just wanna shake what their momma gave ‘em, or even what they got from going to gym.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im noticing that 100% are dude butts, where are the ladies


Meh, ladies are overrated.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> What, no more butt pics? Explain yourself!
> 
> 
> Some guys just wanna shake what their momma gave ‘em, or even what they got from going to gym.


Ban prevention lol


FluffyShutterbug said:


> Meh, ladies are overrated.


Im still wanting lady butts, im not into other butts


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Ban prevention lol
> 
> Im still wanting lady butts, im not into other butts


But... Uh... I don't really like lady butts too much.... :/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 16, 2019)

Don't forget the glory that is dragon butts


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Uh... I don't really like lady butts too much.... :/


Why tho

Give them a try


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Why tho
> 
> Give them a try


Well, uh... I'ts because I'm really not a fan of what's in between female cheeks, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, uh... I'ts because I'm really not a fan of what's in between female cheeks, if you know what I mean.


Ye, ik, well, those butts are still there if you ignore that part, what about herms/futa butts?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Ye, ik, well, those butts are still there if you ignore that part, what about herms/futa butts?


Well, as long as that "slit" isn't there, then I won't mind.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, as long as that "slit" isn't there, then I won't mind.


No jam sandwich with fish smell, got it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> No jam sandwich with fish smell, got it


They smell like fish....?


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> They smell like fish....?


If the girl doesnt take proper care, yep


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> If the girl doesnt take proper care, yep


Yuuuup.... I'm glad that I'm gay. .w.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Whether it's a dude or a lady, a butt is still a butt. :B


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> If the girl doesnt take proper care, yep


Well, here's a female foxbutt for ya, anyway... I feel a bit bad now for saying what I said...


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, here's a female foxbutt for ya, anyway... I feel a bit bad now for saying what I said...


lol why, everyone has their opinions, i know a lot of gay people from the university, i consider some as friends

Nice butt


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: moar butt


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Big foxbutt (Male)


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Oh, nice stuff, did the scientific research about females, herm/futa, and males ended?


What do you mean?


Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is not small butt


More testing is needed.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Meh, ladies are overrated.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> What do you mean?



Those request of equal amounts of butt pics of each gender, what were the results



Liberonscien said:


> I respectfully disagree.


Is that a fellow straight man i see?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I respectfully disagree.


Okay, well, I do like it when they wear tight clothing. But, that's it.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, well, I do like it when they wear tight clothing. But, that's it.


So either THICC or not at all


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> So either THICC or not at all


Heh?


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh?


Never heard about "thicc"?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Never heard about "thicc"?


Oh, I've heard thicc. UwU
My sona's booty is xtra thicc


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, I've heard thicc. UwU
> My sona's booty is xtra thicc


My sona's butt is hidden because of the tail :c


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> My sona's butt is hidden because of the tail :c


You can lift that tail. UwU
You don't mind another male hitting on you, right?


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You can lift that tail. UwU
> You don't mind another male hitting on you, right?


The tail is thicc tho

Nah, you good bud


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2019)

Really firm nd you can see the upper thigh is well defined and calves are toned.  then that moment where it's all clenched tight.

Nothing like a runner with a set of glutes.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Runner...glutes............ *Rutes*


*Wait...*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Runner...glutes............ *Rutes*
> 
> 
> *Wait...*



Drumsticks.... Got it...


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Drumsticks.... Got it...


Not my best moment


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 17, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Those request of equal amounts of butt pics of each gender, what were the results
> 
> 
> Is that a fellow straight man i see?


I will neither confirm nor deny that at this time. 

Though I will say that I appreciate the female body. 


FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, well, I do like it when they wear tight clothing. But, that's it.


Tight clothing like yoga pants and leggings are very pleasant.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 17, 2019)

I like big females with short skirts, they look quite cute sometimes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 17, 2019)

Person below has a nice posterior.
Would spank.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 17, 2019)

Flattered


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 17, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I like big females with short skirts, they look quite cute sometimes.


Would you care to share any examples?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, well, I do like it when they wear tight clothing. But, that's it.



I saw someone like that at the grocery store today.  OwO


----------



## Filter (Sep 18, 2019)

Fuzzbutts, of course!





Why? Because cuteness.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Filter said:


> Fuzzbutts, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only she was a he though. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

Leather clad wolf posterior, anyone? :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Leather clad wolf posterior, anyone? :3


WOOF! YES!!!


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Zenoth (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't mind me, just here to keep the thread...cheeky xD 


Spoiler: haida


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 18, 2019)

Fem booty is nice, but you know what's nicer... femboy booty :3 


Spoiler: femboi goodness


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> Fem booty is nice, but you know what's nicer... femboy booty :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: femboi goodness


Femboi foxes... The #1 reason why straight people turn gay. UwU


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Femboi foxes... The #1 reason why straight people turn gay. UwU


Floofy tails are awesome, but that cute lil deer tail is nice too


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> Floofy tails are awesome, but that cute lil deer tail is nice too


I uh... Almost became a deer because of that, lol.
Femboi deer are almost as good as femboi foxes. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Femboi foxes... The #1 reason why straight people turn gay. UwU


Top class latex-wearing foxie booty, here


Spoiler: Luscious latex booty


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

I think that all ass has its own unique charm. But I do have a soft spot for ever so slightly rounded ones.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Top class latex-wearing foxie booty, here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luscious latex booty


Is that Seth's?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I think that all ass has its own unique charm. But I do have a soft spot for ever so slightly rounded ones.


Size is my more important criteria. The bigger the better. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that Seth's?


You know it!
Who else is a purple fox?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Size is my more important criteria. The bigger the better. UwU


That’s true.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Femboi foxes... The #1 reason why straight people turn gay. UwU


Can confirm this was a good chunk of the reason that i became gay for the femboy booty not just foxes but just booty


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

@Zenoth


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Zenoth


Mmmmm this is a certified nice booty


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Mmmmm this is a certified nice booty


Nothing better than a bootylicious dude, right? UwU


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nothing better than a bootylicious dude, right? UwU


Hell yeah 

This thread has given me a new appreciation for ferm bootys


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> This thread has given me a new appreciation for ferm bootys


Ferm?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Zenoth


(´ω｀)


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sometime a small, yet firm bottom is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ferm (ish)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 18, 2019)

Ferm


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ferm


But, what does ferm mean?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, what does ferm mean?



Uhhh... 42?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Uhhh... 42?


E=MC2


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> E=MC2


Juicy booty= round

Firm booty= flat but tone


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Juicy booty= round
> 
> Firm booty= flat but tone


I take back what I said before, I’m kinda more partial towards firm ass.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I take back what I said before, I’m kinda more partial towards firm ass.


I have turned another person to the flat ( but tone) ass Society


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Juicy booty= round
> 
> Firm booty= flat but tone


Oh, I know what firm is. But, why are they saying it's "ferm"?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, I know what firm is. But, why are they saying it's "ferm"?


Spelling mistake, probably.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I have turned another person to the flat ( but tone) ass Society


I mean, I’m not exactly the one getting ass if you know what I mean so I really don’t have much of a preference.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Spelling mistake, probably.


Omg yes i am just seeing it now it is fErm not fIrm


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I mean, I’m not exactly the one getting ass if you know what I mean so I really don’t have much of a preference.


I know I'm just having fun


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Omg yes i am just seeing it now it is fErm not fIrm



Furm


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I know I'm just having fun


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 24, 2019)

Filter said:


> Fuzzbutts, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rather cute. Do you have any more specimens?


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Size is my more important criteria. The bigger the better. UwU


Until a certain point, right?


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 24, 2019)

_*Confused screaming*_


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 24, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Until a certain point, right?


Uh....
For me, there's no such thing as too big. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh....
> For me, there's no such thing as too big. UwU



I like a butt that can still fit in a single seat, but otherwise yeah, UwU.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like a butt that can still fit in a single seat, but otherwise yeah, UwU.


Yeah, uh, I might or might not like hyper art.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, uh, I might or might not like hyper art.



I also might or might not like ... certain things...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 24, 2019)

Bum bum bum


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Bum bum bum


Yup. That's a foxbutt all right. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 24, 2019)

Do it. Bite the bum bum!


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2019)

*'BREAKING' NEWS*

*Florida Fox and FAF Candidate Hospitalized after Twerking Accident*

*(AP)Miami, June 24, 2019*

FAF Presidential Candidate @KimberVaile was listed in fair condition after an emergency procedure to his left bun, after a taking part in the Miami Beach Twerking Marathon, due to a ruptured rump implant. Surgeons expect his condition to improve after a successful posterior procedure, to remove the leaking implant, and reported the damage had been contained to one bun. The implants, manufactured by the Vulpine Valu™ Surgical Supply Co.have been pulled from sale as part of an ongoing class-action lawsuit.

A spokes-fox for the Vaile campaign declined to comment on if they had joined the lawsuit, and refused further questions, outside the Miami Beach Rump Recovery Center.

Any further debates he is able to participate in are expected to be in a more formal 'podium based' format, as opposed to a more casual 'seated' one, said various news outlets, familiar with upcoming debates.

Simo the Skunk,for the Ravo/Simo ticket had only one brief comment:

"Now is the time for thoughts and prayers. Let us put partisan bickering behind, and return to the issue of rump enhancement safety at a later time, as we gather together now, lighting candles, holding vigils, and appealing to those powers that be---united together in hope for Kimber's rump"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do it. Bite the bum bum!


Murr, firm buns are the best to snack on, aren't they? UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> *'BREAKING' NEWS*
> 
> *Florida Fox and FAF Candidate Hospitalized after Twerking Accident*
> 
> ...


Egads! 

Let us not morn for Kimber's butt loss, but rejoice in what it was 

#FoxButtsUnited


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 25, 2019)

Simo said:


> *'BREAKING' NEWS*
> 
> *Florida Fox and FAF Candidate Hospitalized after Twerking Accident*
> 
> ...


Excellent pseudo-article.


----------



## Liberonscien (Sep 28, 2019)

I think that non-scaled non-winged dragon posteriors are interesting.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 30, 2019)

MAY I ''BUTT'' IN?!!


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 30, 2019)

Aren’t wolf butts always the best? Or in my case, red panda. We have a tail like no other.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 30, 2019)

Corgi butts are adorable. they have hearts on their butts


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 30, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Aren’t wolf butts always the best? Or in my case, red panda. We have a tail like no other.


Don't they have massive balls or is that just the mythology representation of them?


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 30, 2019)

TheUnyeetableLizard said:


> Don't they have massive balls or is that just the mythology representation of them?


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 30, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> View attachment 72135


I have been informed that the Tanuki and Red Panda are different animals


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 30, 2019)

TheUnyeetableLizard said:


> I have been informed that the Tanuki and Red Panda are different animals



Okay. That’s a cute critter.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 30, 2019)

Simo said:


> *'BREAKING' NEWS*
> 
> *Florida Fox and FAF Candidate Hospitalized after Twerking Accident*
> 
> ...


WHAT WAS THAT FROM? Did you just like, improv that? If you did that's good.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 30, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> View attachment 72130
> 
> MAY I ''BUTT'' IN?!!


Nicely done i applaud yoi


----------



## Darkii (Oct 1, 2019)

Soft.. yet firm..


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 1, 2019)

Darkii said:


> Soft.. yet firm..


Mmmmmmm yes true perfection


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 4, 2019)

MORE FOX BOOTY!?

BUTT OF COURSE!


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## FlareAeon (Oct 8, 2019)

I think this is the best thread on the forums. XD 
I like fox bums.  And I like'em soft and thicc, but not uber thicc.


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2019)

Draconian butts thicc and sexy


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 8, 2019)

Universe said:


> Draconian butts thicc and sexy


Examples?


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Examples?


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 9, 2019)

Cervines aren't too bad looking either.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 9, 2019)

2 flavors of Hyena butt for your pleasure!

Yeen butt for all!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 9, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 72911
> 
> Cervines aren't too bad looking either.


Mmmmmmmm yes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 9, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 72911
> 
> Cervines aren't too bad looking either.



*droooooooooool*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I love this thread


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sigh!




We need more feminine bums like this!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a big butt.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

Feral derg rear. Nuff said


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Feral derg rear. Nuff said


Agreed


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Feral derg rear. Nuff said



Frrrl drrrg rrrrr? :3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 10, 2019)

How about some squishy red dragon butts!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

Sweet Jesus OwO


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 10, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> View attachment 73009
> View attachment 73010
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm yes that works to


----------



## Universe (Oct 10, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Mmmm yes that works to


Agreed


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

More furry butts incoming


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 10, 2019)

Me rn looking through the thread.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


>


Must stop laughing...but cannot :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> More furry butts incoming


Meow! How do I meet these boys? OwO


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Meow! How do I meet these boys? OwO


Same here brother


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 10, 2019)

I want alllll of the butts :3


----------



## Liberonscien (Oct 12, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then post more.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 22, 2019)

Come here, butt


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 22, 2019)

Last of the red dragon ass!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 22, 2019)

oh my


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2019)

I still have yet to see @AppleButt 's booty.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I still have yet to see @AppleButt 's booty.



It’ll remain one of life’s greatest mysteries.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 23, 2019)

It might not be the focus of this pic, but I do think my sona has a nice ass.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> It might not be the focus of this pic, but I do think my sona has a nice ass.


Damn right he does! OwO


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 23, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> It might not be the focus of this pic, but I do think my sona has a nice ass.


That's a nice ass and firearm but mostly the ass


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 23, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Last of the red dragon ass!


Really digging the third one


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 31, 2019)

It's the Great Pumpkin Butt, Charlie Brown!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 31, 2019)

24 pages, and no one's posted that their favorite posterior is "your face."
-3-


AppleButt said:


> It’ll remain one of life’s greatest mysteries.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 3, 2019)

The 4 stages of Pumpkin Butt!


Pumpkin Butt Diaper Costume!







Pumpkin Butt Undies Costume!







Pumpkin Butt Butt Glimpse!







Pumpkin Butt Butt!






Which stage be you, foolish mortal!?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> It's the Great Pumpkin Butt, Charlie Brown!


I like the second one, such a cutie <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

Super sonic.


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 4, 2019)

I like big.... butts and I cannot lie

Okay like, as long as it has an appealing (to me) shape, size means NOTHING. Male or female bootay is nice. I will remark on butts constantly when watching shows if it's at a good angle, if it looks good or if (by god) they're presenting it practically on a platter. I mean, watch Season 2 of Star Trek Discovery, Ethan Peck's ass in that flight suit is AMAZING jfc. (he plays Spock) You could bounce an isik off that thing. Beware the thunderous clap.

But lol seriously, I don't care if you have a small ass, if I think it's nice, ITS HECKIN NICE OK.

Okay since someone asked species, I think it's the same fricken thing. I don't go looking at RL animal asses, I look at ANTHRO BUTTS. Anthro butts are good. It depends on how they're drawn, but any anthro/furry butt is pretty ok with me. (I do warn now I am not into megahuge butts, it still has to look like you can carry it around with the body god (or whoever) gave you.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hoping this gif will actually work...
But who wants some leather wolfie butt?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)

Butts butts butts butts butts butts butts butts


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 7, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hoping this gif will actually work...
> But who wants some leather wolfie butt?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 7, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 74736


Slap it like it's a G3 charging handle.
Or MP5 if that's your bag.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 7, 2019)

My boyfriend’s


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Slap it like it's a G3 charging handle.
> Or MP5 if that's your bag.



I like to grab a nice bolt action and just go to town.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 7, 2019)

Full auto butt wiggling


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hoping this gif will actually work...
> But who wants some leather wolfie butt?


*Drools* Me wants!


----------



## SwiftDog (Nov 8, 2019)

This thread very owo


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 8, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Slap it like it's a G3 charging handle.
> Or MP5 if that's your bag.



It's a HK33. A G3 in 5.56



Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 74736



HK Nerd in me _approves_


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Fluffy and soft mostly. Bonus points for a long fluffy tail too.
> 
> And female too. Not really into dudes.



 Same page man, same page.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Since English isn't my primary language, I thought, that this thread is about favourite kinds of picture-posters. That "posterior" has a similar meaning as poster. 

Well, I didn't found here what I've expected.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)

Smelly Strobes may not have the meatiest of the asses, but at least he's amongst the ones that know how to use it!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ok I should probably unwatch this thread xD


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Ok I should probably unwatch this thread xD


Do it before you get corrupted!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Do it before you get corrupted!


I already registered here. Is there still hope for me? ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I already registered here. Is there still hope for me? ^^


There's still some hope...

For now


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 22, 2019)

Well Quartz Husky uses his booty to teach, which is pretty noble ^^




and Nos Hyena because *huff*


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 23, 2019)

Don't ya love when this happens!?

Your pants start to sag, little by little............!






An outline of a lovely butt appears.............!

You know its there, longing to come out!






Then your pants really start drooping...........!

The butt's on its way!






And finally, we see what those dreadful pants were hiding!

A soft and supple gift, waiting to be unwrapped even further! 






I love a good butt tease!

How bout you!?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2019)

@Trevorbluesquirrel Whose art is that?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 23, 2019)

meow kitty


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 23, 2019)

Did I mention it's deer season? OwO


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Did I mention it's deer season? OwO


Well god dam i know where I'll be shooting this season


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 23, 2019)

A cute female skunk, back from my early days when I started to discover the furry fandom


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2019)

mmm... butty butt paws butt


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> mmm... butty butt paws butt


To much god dam cute


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


Thicc boi


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Trevorbluesquirrel Whose art is that?



That would be 61021376 on Deviantart!

Or Sheds on FA!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 25, 2019)

fluffeh butteh


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 25, 2019)

bum bum


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 25, 2019)

butty butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 26, 2019)

fluffy tail ... oh, a butt, too


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> There hasn't been any avian specimens yet.



Due to the shortage of tail feathers in this thread, I present to you my posterior.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 26, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> fluffy tail ... oh, a butt, too


HNNG. I love sneps booty.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 26, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Due to the shortage of tail feathers in this thread, I present to you my posterior.
> 
> View attachment 75850


Very formal


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2019)

Fox ass!


 
You should check this guy out on FA! He uploads fursuit and urban exploration photos, along with some ass pictures.


----------



## Bink (Nov 27, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> mmm... butty butt paws butt


I can only hit "like" so many times... >_<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 27, 2019)

I want paw prints on my butt, too


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

**never view this thread in public, never view this thread in public...**


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 27, 2019)

True story


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> **never view this thread in public, never view this thread in public...**


*Scrolls at the speed of light*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 27, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> *Scrolls at the speed of light*



*screen freezes on a hot furry butt*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2019)

*Screen freezes on this hot furry butt*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I want paw prints on my butt, too


One of the best so far


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 28, 2019)

Green butt


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Green butt


Is that male? uwu


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> **never view this thread in public, never view this thread in public...**


Viewing this thread at a WORK 

I like to live dangerously


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that male? uwu



Male hedgehog, I believe.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Male hedgehog, I believe.


Oh, what a relief. UwU


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 1, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 76156
> View attachment 76157
> View attachment 76158
> View attachment 76159


That is a thick boi. God Dam!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Whenever I am having a bad day, I can be glad to know that I can go on a public forum and visit a thread that has nothing but furry butt pictures. ^^


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm surprised this thread keeps kicking after more than 3 months.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 1, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I'm surprised this thread keeps kicking after more than 3 months.



I did stop posting butts with bulges in the interest of keeping the thread from being locked.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I did stop posting butts with bulges in the interest of keeping the thread from being locked.


Sadly. that was a good move.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Whenever I am having a bad day, I can be glad to know that I can go on a public forum and visit a thread that has nothing but furry butt pictures. ^^


This is the most beautiful thing I've read in here.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 2, 2019)

Cute backside!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 2, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Cute backside!
> View attachment 76234


Uh... This makes me a bit uncomfortable. Isn't he a bit young?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh... This makes me a bit uncomfortable. Isn't he a bit young?


I just found it to be cute, and posted it in the cute sense.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh... This makes me a bit uncomfortable. Isn't he a bit young?



He's actually 47 years old. 


:V


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't know why tigers have such great asses!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 4, 2019)

Me n


Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I don't know why tigers have such great asses!


Me neither....Me neither.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2019)

mmm ... foxbutt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2019)

super butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 10, 2019)

Butt on a leash


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 17, 2019)

Fox-deer butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 17, 2019)

Tight butt. Target acquired.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 17, 2019)

Fox butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 17, 2019)

Bicycle butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 18, 2019)

Christmas butt


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 20, 2019)

Random butts!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 24, 2019)

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Hyena....................!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

This thread is so silly!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a Guifrog doll for Xmas. Since I've never put much effort drawing my sona's butt, and we have a butt-related thread here, I figured this would be something relevant to show:


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

I was this minute old when i learned... there is a thread with 28 pages of butt talk and butt pictures.

My life is finally completed.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I was this minute old when i learned... there is a thread with 28 pages of butt talk and butt pictures.
> 
> My life is finally completed.


Let’s have fun


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I was this minute old when i learned... there is a thread with 28 pages of butt talk and butt pictures.
> 
> My life is finally completed.



Please feel free to contribute, but avoid bulges when possible.


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 27, 2019)

This thread needs more horse butts.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 28, 2019)

A few belated Christmas gift butts!

Let's tag em............................






Stick em in a box...............................






And wrap em up!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 31, 2019)

Regarding butts, I don't think that I have any preferences for certain species. I just like them firm and smooth 

Here's one from my gallery. Happy New Year!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Mayflower said:


> Regarding butts, I don't think that I have any preferences for certain species. I just like them firm and smooth
> 
> Here's one from my gallery. Happy New Year!


Looks like my wife's butt!  I am going to check out this butt for a few minutes.  And other things.

Also, you're style is exceptionally amazing!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 1, 2020)

It's the end of the year, and Santa is here, to end the Holiday Season with cheer!





















Here's to many more butts in 2020!


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 1, 2020)

okay i must admit this very based. ill just dump this here


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

side butt





by diasuke77


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

cute butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

heavy butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 14, 2020)

fluffeh butts





character by Luwuke, art by keihound






character by Wild-Thing, art by Silvixen


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 15, 2020)

Wall of Butts  (Bob's Burgers parody)





art © Klaora


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 15, 2020)

rudder butt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



character Gemini © Ott_Butt
art © Oselotti


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 15, 2020)

another rudder butt!





character Gemini © Ott_Butt
art © Tsaiwolf


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2020)

snowy cuddle butt





characters © Valliovo
art © KwiK


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2020)

Cuddly butt!





Characters © SilverZar and Ookami-Ki
Art © Kabalca


----------



## Sairn (Jan 16, 2020)

I can't handle all these butts that you're posting @Borophagus Monoclinous , they're all so good


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I can't handle all these butts that you're posting @Borophagus Monoclinous , they're all so good



I strive to post only the finest butts. 
Butt please, post butts of your own!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 18, 2020)

> redacted by staff


Just avoid bulges like in the second image and you should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2020)

> redacted by staff


I straight up see balls on the second image.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

I really have no clue how this exists on a kid friendly forum. Imagine a barby forum and they posted pictures of doll butts everywhere because it's their fetish. Parents and anyone with have a brain would be outraged because there are kids on these places.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I really have no clue how this exists on a kid friendly forum. Imagine a barby forum and they posted pictures of doll butts everywhere because it's their fetish. Parents and anyone with have a brain would be outraged because there are kids on these places.


I mean, we haven't gotten in trouble yet? owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I really have no clue how this exists on a kid friendly forum. Imagine a barby forum and they posted pictures of doll butts everywhere because it's their fetish. Parents and anyone with have a brain would be outraged because there are kids on these places.



Check out the SFW side if FA. And then the rest if the internet.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 19, 2020)

But seriously though, @Kattai should delete that second image from her post.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I really have no clue how this exists on a kid friendly forum. Imagine a barby forum and they posted pictures of doll butts everywhere because it's their fetish. Parents and anyone with have a brain would be outraged because there are kids on these places.


You're here for a while. You're on discord too. Knowing you  you probably have a moderator or even admin position on a discord server. 
You shouldn't be surprised. People will going to push the limits of the environment as much as they can. They will going to be as broderline as possible, and they will abuse the living heckles out of their own luck.
And as a result. You can get this thread for an example.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You're here for a while. You're on discord too. Knowing you  you probably have a moderator or even admin position on a discord server.
> You shouldn't be surprised. People will going to push the limits of the environment as much as they can. They will going to be as broderline as possible, and they will abuse the living heckles out of their own luck.
> And as a result. You can get this thread for an example.


Um... Okay. Uh, you seem to be a bit sour here. I uh, know that we're pushing our luck, but we're not really violating the rules, are we?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um... Okay. Uh, you seem to be a bit sour here. I uh, know that we're pushing our luck, but we're not really violating the rules, are we?


I tried to point out that it's a thing, it's exist, and it happens everywhere. Even in child movies, there are adult jokes. There is nothing you can do about it, and there is nothing you should. 
I didn't wanted to sounds offensive, i have 0 to no issues with this thread. For example, check my pfp. What am i doing, if not pushing limits?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Things are heating up in the butt thread.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You're here for a while. You're on discord too. Knowing you  you probably have a moderator or even admin position on a discord server.
> You shouldn't be surprised. People will going to push the limits of the environment as much as they can. They will going to be as broderline as possible, and they will abuse the living heckles out of their own luck.
> And as a result. You can get this thread for an example.


I usually ban people for straddling the rules because they just become a nuissance. This thread really should not be here if this is supposedly a kid safe forum.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Check out the SFW side if FA. And then the rest if the internet.


Still if somewhere claims to be kid friendly they should actually moderate it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> SFW


It looks like he's wearing armor.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I tried to point out that it's a thing, it's exist, and it happens everywhere. Even in child movies, there are adult jokes. There is nothing you can do about it, and there is nothing you should.
> I didn't wanted to sounds offensive, i have 0 to no issues with this thread. For example, check my pfp. What am i doing, if not pushing limits?


Sorry. I misunderstood what you were saying...


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I usually ban people for straddling the rules because they just become a nuissance. This thread really should not be here if this is supposedly a kid safe forum.
> 
> 
> Still if somewhere claims to be kid friendly they should actually moderate it.


Well, by "kid friendly", isn't it supposed to be like teenagers and such? I don't think actual children are here.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry. I misunderstood what you were saying...
> 
> Well, by "kid friendly", isn't it supposed to be like teenagers and such? I don't think actual children are here.


"Kids friendly". Well, lets just say, i saw more butt being flashed in Cartoon Network as a child then i wanted. Kids Next Door, Tom and Jerry, Chowder, even hecking Spong Bob.
Why is it not kid friendly then? 

Stop caring about kid friendly, when it's in child movies and cartoon, and slap a butt on the screen.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

SFW


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nothing like waking up in the morning with a cup of coffee and being greeted by a bunch of cute furry butts. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Nothing like waking up in the morning with a cup of coffee and being greeted by a bunch of cute furry butts.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


Yeah, this is my favorite thread. UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Nothing like waking up in the morning with a cup of coffee and being greeted by a bunch of cute furry butts.
> 
> What a time to be alive.



G*l*uten morgen


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2020)

I just realized scrolling up that I saw a picture of balls. I know this thread is already questionable but lets not push our luck.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry. I misunderstood what you were saying...
> 
> Well, by "kid friendly", isn't it supposed to be like teenagers and such? I don't think actual children are here.


Anyone below 18 is a kid to me and you can't exactly show them porn either.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Anyone below 18 is a kid to me and you can't exactly show them porn either.


This thread is MAXIMUM +13, but nothing else. Comparing this thread to porn would be the same as comparing chickens to dinosaurs.

This thread is for butt, lett the prettiness off the butt flow through you mind. We nothing, but humble butt lovers, so i don't accept but's from you, but only butts! (Don't judge me for this. It hurt my brain too.)

Just let it be like this. Don't worth to argue over it. If it would be against the forums, the admins would have closed it over 30 pages. So... why not just enjoy it?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Anyone below 18 is a kid to me and you can't exactly show them porn either.


But, this isn't pornography.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, this isn't pornography.


Someone showing off their naked butt isn't pornography?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Can we get back to the actual topic of the thread and take the argument into dm's? Thank ya'.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Someone showing off their naked butt isn't pornography?


Then, a lot of content not aimed for adults would be consider "pornographic". Seriously, you see bare butts in children's cartoons every now and again. It's not *that* bad. As long as the naughty bits aren't shown, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Then, a lot of content not aimed for adults would be consider "pornographic". Seriously, you see bare butts in children's cartoons every now and again. It's not *that* bad. As long as the naughty bits aren't shown, no harm, no foul.


I should find some human butts and see if they get the same reaction.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I should find some human butts and see if they get the same reaction.


I remember in a thread not long ago, you said it yourself, that you want to change your attitude about this exact thing you're doing right now.
Did you lied to us, sir?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I should find some human butts and see if they get the same reaction.


Look. Stop being such a prude, okay? As long as we're not violating the rules, let us have some raunchy fun, okay?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I remember in a thread not long ago, you said it yourself, that you want to change your attitude about this exact thing you're doing right now.
> Did you lied to us, sir?


There's some things I don't like and one is showing porn to kids.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Look. Stop being such a prude, okay? As long as we're not violating the rules, let us have some raunchy fun, okay?


Guess I'll post human butts then.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There's some things I don't like and one is showing porn to kids.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll post human butts then.


2 things.
1, Wonder why you find fun in what you're doing rn, in EVERY SINGLE THREAD you find a tiny bit of flaw with.
2, Why do you pretend like you never watched a movie, a show, tv, media, interned, pictures... or literally anything on the internet.

At this point it's not the problem with the thread. It's a problem with you. 

Now if you excuse me (and understand what other try to say, what is not really your strong point atm) we should let the thread do what it is made for.
If you plan to discuss this further, i recommend stop disturbing other peoples fun, by acting like a troll, and find your way into dm's.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> 2 things.
> 1, Wonder why you find fun in what you're doing rn, in EVERY SINGLE THREAD you find a tiny bit of flaw with.
> 2, Why do you pretend like you never watched a movie, a show, tv, media, interned, pictures... or literally anything on the internet.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Stop trolling and post butts.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 19, 2020)

Agreed, more butts


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 19, 2020)

Too late for Halloween, but still a good catto butt <3


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 19, 2020)

FLUFFY BUTT.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There's some things I don't like and one is showing porn to kids.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll post human butts then.


What's with the attitude, man?


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

oh my this thread I love it X3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2020)

*The Magic Butt Wizard casts an enchantment~*
..Λ
(  λ  )⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ ｡ﾟ,

The next butt poster will receive 30 minutes of good luck.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's with the attitude, man?


There are kids that visit these sites and I don't think they should be seeing shit like this. The only reason you all are posting butts is because you guys are _sexually _into them. Anything sexual where kids can see it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There are kids that visit these sites and I don't think they should be seeing shit like this. The only reason you all are posting butts is because you guys are _sexually _into them. Anything sexual where kids can see it doesn't sit well with me.



That is your personal opinion, your personal problem. Now stop trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That is your personal opinion, your personal problem. Now stop trolling.


It's not trolling. And I'm not gonna stop unless a mod tells me to.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh noes, look at the naked furry butt exposing itself to the chrildensnznz!!! It is clearly some kind of sexual deviant!!! Call the FBI!!!???¿


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

OK! YOU BOTH NEED TO CHILL!!! I DIDN'T WANT TO GET INVOLVED BUT GOD BOTH OF YOU GIVE IT UP! We can all go our separate ways ok?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh noes, look at the naked furry butt exposing itself to the chrildensnznz!!! It is clearly some kind of sexual deviant!!! Call the FBI!!!???¿


This was very immature of you


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's not trolling. And I'm not gonna stop unless a mod tells me to.


And you can just leave and if the mods have a problem with it they will fix it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> This was very immature of you



Are you even serious?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> And you can just leave and if the mods have a problem with it they will fix it.


I'll make my opinion known because the mods should be following the rules.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Are you even serious?


Yes I am.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'll make my opinion known because the mods should be following the rules.


And they will if you notify them so do so.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 19, 2020)

Big reptilian *aaaaaaaassssssss.
*
That is all.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Yes I am.



That is unfortunate for you.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That is unfortunate for you.


From what I can tell you were 36 year old man that was very immature of you.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> From what I can tell you were 36 year old man that was very immature of you.



Do you know what sarcasam is?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> And they will if you notify them so do so.


I've already reported a post for showing balls. I'm just waiting for a mod to actually step in so this can be put to rest.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I've already reported a post for showing balls. I'm just waiting for a mod to actually step in so this can be put to rest.


Okay then you don't need to be here anymore


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do you know what sarcasam is?


I am very aware but sarcasm is but you didn't need to do that


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Okay then you don't need to be here anymore


I will be here to voice my opinion just like everybody else can


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I've already reported a post for showing balls. I'm just waiting for a mod to actually step in so this can be put to rest.



The balls should be removed. 
However, 99% of the butts are SFW and are not violating any rules. You can go away now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There are kids that visit these sites and I don't think they should be seeing shit like this. The only reason you all are posting butts is because you guys are _sexually _into them. Anything sexual where kids can see it doesn't sit well with me.


You do realize that actual children don't use this site, right? Under US law, it is illegal for anyone under 13 to create an account for literally ANYTHING due to a law called COPPA (which became famous in recent months due to a different matter which I don't want to discuss, due to it potentially derailing things). People under 18 using this site will likely be of high school age themselves (Age 13-17), so what's the harm in posting pics of SFW raunch? Yeah, I know that it's illegal to show NSFW content to a minor, but this isn't NSFW content, even if it's sexualized by us. It'd be like getting grumpy over showing pictures of bodybuilders in speedos or something like that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I am very aware but sarcasm is but you didn't need to do that



I would do it again.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Do I have to fucking get the mods in here to render an official judgement once and for all?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You do realize that actual children don't use this site, right? Under US law, it is illegal for anyone under 13 to create an account for literally ANYTHING due to a law called COPPA (which became famous in recent months due to a different matter which I don't want to discuss, due to it potentially derailing things). People under 18 using this site will likely be of high school age themselves (Age 13-17), so what's the harm in posting pics of SFW raunch? Yeah, I know that it's illegal to show NSFW content to a minor, but this isn't NSFW content, even if it's sexualized by us. It'd be like getting grumpy over showing pictures of bodybuilders in speedos or something like that.


Anyone under 18 is a kid to me. And you said it yourself that you sexualize this.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do I have to fucking get the mods in here to render an official judgement once and for all?


That's what I'm waiting for but the mods are never on.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Anyone under 18 is a kid to me. And you said it yourself that you sexualize this.


Yeah, well some people have a spandex kink. Does that mean we can't show pictures of Spider-Man because some people would get off to that? Your "don't show anything that might be sexualized" mentality is flawed.


Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's what I'm waiting for but the mods are never on.


I'd say more, but I don't want to get in trouble. Just know that I'm really pissed off at your attitude, and let's leave it at that.
In any case, this yelling you started will probably get this thread locked. I hope you're happy, pal.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

According to the rules, we can post NSFW content, as long as it requires a login. 

I like this NSFW butt, in a totally non-sexual way:

www.furaffinity.net: Husky butt by Kurtis496


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, well some people have a spandex kink. Does that mean we can't show pictures of Spider-Man because some people would get off to that? Your "don't show anything that might be sexualized" mentality is flawed.
> 
> I'd say more, but I don't want to get in trouble. Just know that I'm really pissed off at your attitude, and let's leave it at that.
> In any case, this yelling you started will probably get this thread locked. I hope you're happy, pal.


Well I'm pissed that this'll be here for all eternity when it gets locked and furries wonder why they are considered sexual deviants.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well I'm pissed that this'll be here for all eternity when it gets locked and furries wonder why they are considered sexual deviants.



It sounds to me like you are pissed off about a lot of things. Get help.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well I'm pissed that this'll be here for all eternity when it gets locked and furries wonder why they are considered sexual deviants.


I'm not interested in scrubbing the fandom clean. I don't give a rat's ass if pearl-clutching puritans think that we're sexual deviants. Society needs to get over with this aversion to sex. I'm not interested in being squeaky clean because a few "concerned parents" don't like adults doing adult things. It's their problem. Not ours. I'm so sick of the idea of kowtowing to conservative idiots.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do I have to fucking get the mods in here to render an official judgement once and for all?





Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I would do it again.


Can we... please... ignore him and go on with the thread? Why can't people just avoid fighting? He summoned the mods and now he's waiting. If a mod will find the thread rule breaking, Ovi can be happy with his life. But please. For now, if you won't feed his hunger for fights, he will stop. Learn god dammit.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It sounds to me like you are pissed off about a lot of things. Get help.


I'm actually quite a happy person. I however do not like this one bit.




FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm not interested in scrubbing the fandom clean. I don't give a rat's ass if pearl-clutching puritans think that we're sexual deviants. Society needs to get over with this aversion to sex. I'm not interested in being squeaky clean because a few "concerned parents" don't like adults doing adult things. It's their problem. Not ours. I'm so sick of the idea of kowtowing to conservative idiots.


Well I hope those furries that don't want to be looked at as sexual deviants stay away from you.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm actually quite a happy person. I however do not like this one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hope those furries that don't want to be looked at as sexual deviants stay away from you.


Okay, good. I'm not interested in interacting with sex-negative, pearl-clutching, fun-hating puritans anyway.
Seriously. I DO NOT want help reinforce the societal view that sex is dirty and unclean and something to be ashamed of. It's their problem for not outgrowing their Bronze-Age morality. Not mine for having a 21st-Century worldview.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I would do it again.


I understand that I just I was kind of childish, I'll leave it there as long as you promise to leave it there as well.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, good. I'm not interested in interacting with sex-negative, pearl-clutching, fun-hating puritans anyway.
> Seriously. I DO NOT want help reinforce the societal view that sex is dirty and unclean and something to be ashamed of. It's their problem for not outgrowing their Bronze-Age morality. Not mine for having a 21st-Century worldview.


I have no problem with adults doing adult things. I do have a problem with adults doing adult things in front of children though


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry for getting mad... This is an issue that really matters to me. I cannot stand conservative morality. It makes me furious, especially because morons like that hold political power in the US...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry for getting mad... This is an issue that really matters to me. I cannot stand conservative morality. It makes me furious, especially because morons like that hold political power in the US...


PREACH!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry for getting mad... This is an issue that really matters to me. I cannot stand conservative morality. It makes me furious, especially because morons like that hold political power in the US...


I think you're putting me in the boat with the wrong people. You can do whatever you want with whoever you want as long as they're of age. Once kids start getting involved is when I draw the line.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I understand that I just I was kind of childish, I'll leave it there as long as you promise to leave it there as well.



I'll leave it right here


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'll leave it right here


It is done then. Also nice butt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think you're putting me in the boat with the wrong people. You can do whatever you want with whoever you want as long as they're of age. Once kids start getting involved is when I draw the line.


What if somebody shared a picture of Michelangelo's David? Would you consider that crossing the line?
Also, you mentioned me offending furries that want to curate a more SFW image for the fandom. Are you sure that I' m wrong for putting you on that boat?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What if somebody shared a picture of Michelangelo's David? Would you consider that crossing the line?


There's a difference between you posting your sexualized butts with the intent of it being sexual and art which was made to be for the sake of art.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What if somebody shared a picture of Michelangelo's David? Would you consider that crossing the line?
> Also, you mentioned me offending furries that want to curate a more SFW image for the fandom. Are you sure that I' m wrong for putting you on that boat?


You were putting me in the same boat as Trump which I didn't quite like.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There's a difference between you posting your sexualized butts with the intent of it being sexual and art which was made to be for the sake of art.



And that is where you are dead wrong. You cannot presume sexuality.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> And that is where you are dead wrong. You cannot presume sexuality.


Fluffy literally admitted he was sexualizing them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> There's a difference between you posting your sexualized butts with the intent of it being sexual and art which was made to be for the sake of art.


I don't have time for this. I'm not going to get myself in trouble over this. I'm reporting the thread, since that's what you seem to want.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Fluffy literally admitted he was sexualizing them.



I think pink dragon heads with antlers are sexy as hell.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Fluffy literally admitted he was sexualizing them.


I don't think that's a good standard to determine what's acceptable content. I get off to some very strange things, and some of those things would be considered to be completely SFW and harmless to most people.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2020)

You guys know this is what Ovi wants right?

Argue with him till the thread he doesn't like gets locked. Its kind of his MO.

Just ignore it and go back to posting booty.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You guys know this is what Ovi wants right?
> 
> Argue with him till the thread he doesn't like gets locked. Its kind of his MO.
> 
> Just ignore it and go back to posting booty.


Well, it's a bit late for that... I already reported the thread, asking a moderator to make an official judgement call.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You guys know this is what Ovi wants right?
> 
> Argue with him till the thread he doesn't like gets locked. Its kind of his MO.
> 
> Just ignore it and go back to posting booty.


Kids are seeing a bunch of adults posting butts back and forth with many people here getting off to it even though they won't admit it. I see it as a very disgusting situation,


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Kids are seeing a bunch of adults posting butts back and forth with many people here getting off to it even though they won't admit it. I see it as a very disgusting situation,


I get off to Spider-Man. Your standard is very flawed.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Kids are seeing a bunch of adults posting butts back and forth with many people here getting off to it even though they won't admit it. I see it as a very disgusting situation,



You built that disgusting straw man all by yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You built that disgusting straw man all by yourself.


Tell me why are you posting butts then?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 19, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You guys know this is what Ovi wants right?
> 
> Argue with him till the thread he doesn't like gets locked. Its kind of his MO.
> 
> Just ignore it and go back to posting booty.


I tried, they won't listen. They will just keep feeding him. X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Tell me why are you posting butts then?


I don't know. Ask the guy who created this thread. We're just playing along.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I tried, they won't listen. They will just keep feeding him. X3


Sorry.... I have a lot of trouble backing down. It's because I have Irish blood...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Tell me why are you posting butts then?



This is the butt thread. Refer to the original post.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This is the butt thread. Refer to the original post.


From OP:
(I use the general term "pleasant" so that you can use whatever metric you like whether that is cute, attractive, adorable, sexually attractive, whatever.)

Sexual attraction is one of the criteria


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

Also because I see he's online @SSJ3Mewtwo can you deal with this once and for all? And please take down that pic that shows balls?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Also because I see he's online @SSJ3Mewtwo can you deal with this once and for all? And please take down that pic that shows balls?


Hey, I already reported the thread. Please don't spam-ping him. Annoying a mod isn't a good idea.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> From OP:
> (I use the general term "pleasant" so that you can use whatever metric you like whether that is cute, attractive, adorable, sexually attractive, whatever.)
> 
> Sexual attraction is one of the criteria



I find certain butts to be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, I already reported the thread. Please don't spam-ping him. Annoying a mod isn't a good idea.


He's probably gotten multiple reports already. One more drop in the bucket won't hurt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He's probably gotten multiple reports already. One more drop in the bucket won't hurt.


Well, if he's irritated, he's more likely to just shut the whole thing down without carefully considering it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, if he's irritated, he's more likely to just shut the whole thing down without carefully considering it.


That's just bad moderation then. That's not on us.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's just bad moderation then. That's not on us.


Well, it is on you if you know how they operate. Just saying.
I have a hard time believing that you don't fully know what's going to happen here.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, it is on you if you know how they operate. Just saying.
> I have a hard time believing that you don't fully know what's going to happen here.


Best case: Lock the thread
Worst case: Lock me out of the thread


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Best case: Lock the thread
> Worst case: Lock me out of the thread


You're a snake. You knew what you were doing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're a snake. You knew what you were doing.


There's kids on here that shouldn't be seeing this stuff. If I'm a snake then I'm glad to be a snake.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Best case: Lock me out of the thread
> Worst case:Lock the thread



Ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Ftfy


Ugh


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 19, 2020)

GLORIOUS BUTTS.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 19, 2020)

As long as genitalia are not visible this thread is acceptable.  It's borderline, but nude characters with no genetalia showing have been permitted to be classified as General on the main site for years.  A butts are a pretty common thing in PG-13 settings.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> As long as genitalia are not visible this thread is acceptable.  It's borderline, but nude characters with no genetalia showing have been permitted to be classified as General on the main site for years.  A butts are a pretty common thing in PG-13 settings.


IT IS FINALLY OVER! THE MODS HAVE SPOKEN!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

This is the end of all discussions and arguments leave it at this just let us resume the normal functions of this threat


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> This is the end of all discussions and arguments leave it at this just let us resume the normal functions of this threat


I'll just post naked human butts then since this seems to be alright.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'll just post naked human butts then since this seems to be alright.


Okay, whatever. Do what you want. I don't care anymore. A moderator literally told us that what we were doing was ok, but you don't care.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

Since this kinda stuff is apparently okay, I'll add something to it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Since this kinda stuff is apparently okay, I'll add something to it.


I think you've gone off the deep end, bro.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think you've gone off the deep end, bro.


I'm just peacefully protesting and following the rules.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm just peacefully protesting and following the rules.


Hey, be mad at SSJ3Mewtwo for allowing this. Not us. He gave us the greenlight.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, be mad at SSJ3Mewtwo for allowing this. Not us. He gave us the greenlight.


Also gave me the greenlight to show human butts. Not genitals and it's peachy apparently.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Also gave me the greenlight to show human butts. Not genitals and it's peachy apparently.


Okay, whatever. But, it won't be particularly popular on a FURRY website.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

> redacted by staff


Let's see what the mods think about that. I thought one of the conditions was that that it has to be drawn.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Let's see what the mods think about that. I thought one of the conditions was that that it has to be drawn.


I see no mention of that in the rules.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I see no mention of that in the rules.


Well, we'll just have to find out.
But, in all due seriousness, on the mainsite, did you know that NSFW content is actually forbidden if it's photography? All NSFW content must be an illustration of some sort on Fur Affinity.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, we'll just have to find out.
> But, in all due seriousness, on the mainsite, did you know that NSFW content is actually forbidden if it's photography? All NSFW content must be an illustration of some sort on Fur Affinity.


Well this doesn't count as nsfw because there's no genitalia showing so I don't have to worry supposedly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well this doesn't count as nsfw because there's no genitalia showing so I don't have to worry supposedly.


Well, I still reported you anyway, just to make sure.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Well this doesn't count as nsfw because there's no genitalia showing so I don't have to worry supposedly.


Hey, guess what, sunshine, your post got removed. So, I was right about it having to be artwork.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Since this kinda stuff is apparently okay, I'll add something to it.


By the way, am I the only one who thinks taht this GIF looks slightly uncanny?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> By the way, am I the only one who thinks taht this GIF looks slightly uncanny?


Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.


I think that the movement is slightly sped up....


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2020)

Oooooh, that is indeed a scary, scary butt!

Gotta post some nice butts, to make it go away : )


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2020)

What, what? Husky Butt!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 20, 2020)

Skunk butt!!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 24, 2020)

Late, BUTT HAPPY NUDE DEER!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Late, BUTT HAPPY NUDE DEER!
> 
> View attachment 79978


Uh, I see a tailhole in that first one. You may want to delete it.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, I see a tailhole in that first one. You may want to delete it.



That was the clean version, SIGH!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> That was the clean version, SIGH!


Sorry... No naughty bits allowed...
(But, can you DM me the naughty version? UwU)


----------



## Sairn (Jan 24, 2020)

More butts!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 25, 2020)

Did someone say, another butt? No? Well here's one anyway


----------



## Mama.Goulash (Jan 29, 2020)

Rump roast. It's da bomb.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 29, 2020)

Mama.Goulash said:


> Rump roast. It's da bomb.



I agree, and yet I disagree.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

Deer's have nice butts....that 'lil tail is a cute touch:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 29, 2020)

*pushes*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *pushes*


You read my mind.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 30, 2020)

I might've said this elsewhere, but the bigger the better. owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fat and fluffy.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 31, 2020)

Final HAPPY NUDE DEERS 4 the year!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh deer!


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 31, 2020)

OH deer, deer, deer, deer!!!!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 31, 2020)

My deer, I'm in love with those butts OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 31, 2020)

*melts from the hotness of the butts*


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2020)

Bunny Butt!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 4, 2020)

Not a good boy. 
Butt a good butt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 4, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Not a good boy.
> Butt a good butt.


Twink boi. uwu


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2020)

Rito butts are nice. Soft and squeezable-looking.


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2020)

Aw!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 4, 2020)

owo


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 5, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry... No naughty bits allowed...
> (But, can you DM me the naughty version? UwU)



That version without junk is on DA!

Here's the naughty version!

www.furaffinity.net: Happy Nude Deer by Mr_Dominic_Dog


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like a bad boy!


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 5, 2020)

The Wheatear.

It's a kind of passerine bird and the name "wheatear" means "white-arse."

Look at that sassy little bitch flashing her butt. Mmmm yeah.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 5, 2020)

Real-life chicken butts are floofy and adorable, especially on rounder, chunkier breeds. I say this from experience. Thought I had some photos, but I guess not.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Feb 7, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 7, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2020)

Hot butt


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>



Oh, you know it's true


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>



Replace the bottom picture with me sitting at a desk and it would be more accurate


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh, what is this, a _fe_male?





©ledieuiciss


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Feb 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, what is this, a _fe_male?


Cute stockings. But ewwwwwww! Pussy haver!


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

What, female butts too?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Feb 12, 2020)

Sairn said:


> What, female butts too?
> 
> View attachment 81062


Noooooo! Pussy! Hisssssssss!


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Noooooo! Pussy! Hisssssssss!



I like butts regardless of gender, all butts are good to me


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

For those that like the guy booty


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 12, 2020)

Sairn said:


> What, female butts too?
> 
> View attachment 81062


If that doggo had a flat chest and a different plumbing set, they'd be perfect. uwu


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2020)

Sairn said:


> View attachment 81064
> 
> OwO



Dis floofy slenderboi has my attention, too.


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

Baseball booty


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2020)

Hubba hubba! I want to play ball!


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

Double OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2020)

Sairn said:


> View attachment 81066
> 
> Double OwO




*woof suddenly explodes*


----------



## Sairn (Feb 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *woof suddenly explodes*



ALERT TOO MUCH BUTT!!!
(butt here's some more butts)


----------



## Sairn (Feb 13, 2020)

Some morning butt for y'all to wake up to


----------



## Sairn (Feb 14, 2020)

Serious lack of butts being posted


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)

Haha, wow, we're really scraping the line, aren't we.
Let me inch closer by posting this; I've noticed a serious lack of femboi here:


----------



## Sairn (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Haha, wow, we're really scraping the line, aren't we.
> Let me inch closer by posting this; I've noticed a serious lack of femboi here:



Fembois, my only weakness


----------



## Punji (Feb 14, 2020)

Well, if we're pushing the line here's a risky one.






(Plz no ban)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 14, 2020)

<3 soggy dat husky butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 14, 2020)

Can"t even make form sentences 
butts everywher


----------



## Sairn (Feb 14, 2020)

How bout some deer booty


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh, deer


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> <3 soggy dat husky butt


Hnnn! Fuck! You guys are going to make me say something NSFW!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 14, 2020)

©Solaxe


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 16, 2020)

Still my favorite thread. UwU
Glad we have people here who appreciate the artistic merits of the gluteus maximus.


----------



## Sairn (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Still my favorite thread. UwU
> Glad we have people here who appreciate the artistic merits of the gluteus maximus.



Agreed, the booty is a wonderous thing


----------



## Sairn (Feb 18, 2020)

We need more butts! How about a rudder butt to guide us


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 19, 2020)

cute kitty boi butt in a latex suit





art © KrazyKurt
character © odhen-crischan


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2020)

FA is down? No matter. Nobody can stop the butts!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2020)

©KitAzureskye


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 21, 2020)

Neither of the last two pics are loading for me, but I'm going to like them anyway since you have great taste in butts.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Feb 21, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Neither of the last two pics are loading for me, but I'm going to like them anyway since you have great taste in butts.


Same here.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 22, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Neither of the last two pics are loading for me, but I'm going to like them anyway since you have great taste in butts.



UwU

I fixxed the butts!


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> UwU
> 
> I fixxed the butts!



And they're just as great as I imagined.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 22, 2020)

side butt + bonus cuddles





art © Nell-chan
characters © Rylon


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 24, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> FA is down? No matter. Nobody can stop the butts!


OwO
You know JD Fox? owo


----------



## Sairn (Feb 24, 2020)

We need moar butts!!


----------



## Sairn (Feb 24, 2020)

And even more butts!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 24, 2020)

Sairn said:


> And even more butts!!
> View attachment 81772



Muzz! 
<3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2020)

Anything drawn by Rajii. Can't share it here.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 24, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Anything drawn by Rajii. Can't share it here.


Ooh. Rajii is a great artist. uwu


----------



## Sairn (Feb 24, 2020)

So good, just looked it up UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 29, 2020)

I do not like big butts, I cannot lie... but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate the art.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)

This thread's been empty for a few days. owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This thread's been empty for a few days. owo



(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## SwiftDog (Mar 8, 2020)

OwO


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

Liberonscien said:


> I personally think that cat girl posteriors are adorable.


Mew? Neko or furry?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 8, 2020)

I love men with a nice tush. It doesn't have to be Huge - but still, at least Something..


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Mar 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>



Those legs... OwO


----------



## SwiftDog (Mar 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



Poor guy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Nanominyo (Mar 14, 2020)

I appreciate people who can properly draw a good looking butt without oversexualising it. Meaning it’s not there for sex but like
Just to look good.

The anatomy around a butt is fucking hard to draw - I personally think - and people who can like draw them so they seem nice and soft or hard and trained is just

Amazing talent


Anyway a butt there isn’t just for sex but is a good showcase of a good understanding of anatomy. Specie doesn’t matter for most of the time when it’s anthro


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 14, 2020)

"Oh magic foxbutt.... Tell me your secrets"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 18, 2020)

need moar butt in here


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> I appreciate people who can properly draw a good looking butt without oversexualising it. Meaning it’s not there for sex but like
> Just to look good.
> 
> The anatomy around a butt is fucking hard to draw - I personally think - and people who can like draw them so they seem nice and soft or hard and trained is just
> ...


I find a butt is cute in an image as long as it's not "detailed" if you get my meaning.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> I appreciate people who can properly draw a good looking butt without oversexualising it. Meaning it’s not there for sex but like
> Just to look good.
> 
> The anatomy around a butt is fucking hard to draw - I personally think


This is the reason all of my images are done from a front view and never a back view.


----------



## Sairn (Mar 25, 2020)

Some cuddle butts :3


----------



## Punji (Mar 25, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Some cuddle butts :3



Cuddles. <3


----------



## Sairn (Mar 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> Cuddles. <3



Cuddle butts = Best Butts :3


----------



## Sairn (Mar 25, 2020)

A close second is this butt OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 31, 2020)

Butt bumps






art © D3MO
characters © snowyzi & cabadath


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Butt bumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deer booty is best booty.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Arnak (Apr 1, 2020)

I like the kind with alittle give to them, I like em big, soft and squishy... Also one of @FluffyShutterbug 's images fits my preference


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I like the kind with alittle give to them, I like em big, soft and squishy... Also one of @FluffyShutterbug 's images fits my preference



I thought you prefurred them to be on fire.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I thought you prefurred them to be on fire.


Why would I burn booty?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I like the kind with alittle give to them, I like em big, soft and squishy... Also one of @FluffyShutterbug 's images fits my preference


Which one? owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Why would I burn booty?



Pork chop sandwiches?


----------



## Arnak (Apr 1, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which one? owo


Does "throws tens" ring a bell?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 1, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Does "throws tens" ring a bell?


Oh, that was you? O_O


----------



## Arnak (Apr 1, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, that was you? O_O


Indeed "sweetheart"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Arnak (Apr 4, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


Everybody loves strobes


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 4, 2020)

Everybody loves snake cuddles


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2020)

THICC


----------



## Sairn (Apr 4, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Everybody loves snake cuddles



As a cat I disagree, but I do like dat booty


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 4, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84149
> 
> THICC


Dat ass!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 4, 2020)

For me it depends on the gender...
Yes, I'm bi

Male: I dont really have a posterior preference, as long as they're not wrinkled or obese.

Female: Round, average. Not thick, but not skeletal.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 4, 2020)

a favorite


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 4, 2020)

Arnak said:


> View attachment 84156 a favorite


Ooh! I recognize that foxxo! uwu


----------



## Arnak (Apr 4, 2020)

Question for those who like girls. Do you prefer them to be balanced out (top and bottom) top heavy or bottom heavy?


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 4, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Question for those who like girls. Do you prefer them to be balanced out (top and bottom) top heavy or bottom heavy?


Balanced out


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 4, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Balanced out


Being a girl myself helped me decide.


----------



## Rovindeer (Apr 4, 2020)

I love big soft and squishy butts, with wide hips it's even better !


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 4, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Question for those who like girls. Do you prefer them to be balanced out (top and bottom) top heavy or bottom heavy?


Do fembois count? I LOVE bottom heavy fembois.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 4, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do fembois count? I LOVE bottom heavy fembois.


Ill allow it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 6, 2020)

Kidnapped and tied up in the back of a van butt






© sheds


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 6, 2020)

masculine guys with bubble butts



you saw nothing here, this post never happened​


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2020)

Snugsy butt ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ





© Shockley23


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh, Daddy Duke


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 9, 2020)

Is it too late to say all butts are valid??


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 9, 2020)

Climbing butt






art © Kammi-Lu
character © Takkin/Jade Faircrest


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Climbing butt



canine man caboose

... 

woof​


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

What a cute dragon





art © LockworkOrange
character © AbstractShadow


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 12, 2020)

Silly otter butt





art © lemur2003
character © Sandling


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2020)

Today's butt is Cory the Coyote:





art © aggro_badger
character © shaytalis


----------



## Sairn (Apr 15, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Today's butt is Cory the Coyote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely NOT a good boy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Definitely NOT a good boy



There is a NSFW version, too 

www.furaffinity.net: Coyote in a Bar (now with 100% less pants!) by aggro_badger

OwO


----------



## Sairn (Apr 16, 2020)

Dis is gud booty


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 16, 2020)

hello everyone ❍⌔❍


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2020)

"Da Boi"






art & character © sambeawesome


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2020)

Giant butt, or tiny fox? Does it matter?





art © Rooc
characters © Banryu and aPieceofbread


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Today's butt is Cory the Coyote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, sexy boy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2020)

A woof butt ... Oh, cake!!!





© KampferWolf


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> A woof butt ... Oh, cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw the cake, stayed for the booty


----------



## Punji (Apr 22, 2020)

Butts, paws, and cake, what more could one ever want?


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Punji said:


>



Some tiger booty <3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2020)

Nooo people got mad in the butts thread?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nooo people got mad in the butts thread?



Mad for butts!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Mad for butts!


Butting heads over butts


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Butting heads over butts



It just makes me so *ANGRY!!!  RAAAAAGE!!!*
*MURDER DEATH KILL!!!*

*



*


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It just makes me so *ANGRY!!!  RAAAAAGE!!!*
> *MURDER DEATH KILL!!!*
> 
> *
> ...



THIS BUTT IS A GREAT BUTT, *FITE ME*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2020)

Sairn said:


> THIS BUTT IS A GREAT BUTT, *FITE ME*



*WOOF!*


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *WOOF!*



_*HIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS*_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2020)

Sairn said:


> _*HIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS*_



*runs away*


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *runs away*



*licks paw*

*Enjoys butt in peace*


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2020)

Less talk more butts!


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Punji said:


> Less talk more butts!



ASRIEL <3


----------



## Punji (Apr 29, 2020)

Sairn said:


> ASRIEL <3


Best goat


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2020)

Punji said:


> Best goat


YAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It just makes me so *ANGRY!!!  RAAAAAGE!!!*
> *MURDER DEATH KILL!!!*
> 
> *
> ...


<3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2020)

Butt





art © rebel_nightwolfe, character © welpnathan


----------



## Leadhoof (May 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Butt


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2020)

Tennis ball!





art © pastelcore, character © edbcollie


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2020)

I kinda like larger posteriors myself.




By Villettio on FA


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)

Serviced by a nice curve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.furaffinity.net: Soft Nap - Briefs (turquoise) by kusuguttai


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 8, 2020)

OwO





character © Epalisk
art © Kwik


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> OwO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FA page, please?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 8, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> FA page, please?


Userpage of Epalisk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sairn (May 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> OwO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OwO*

Das a gud booty


----------



## Punji (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

Punji said:


>



Oh buddy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

Full moon / giant sky butt






art © Kuroseishin

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2020)

Dat Ass





art © czgoldedition


----------



## Bink (May 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Full moon / giant sky butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never see the moon the same way again x'3


----------



## LizardKing05 (May 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Dat Ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I do enjoy most butts, I think I prefer scalie butt most of all.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

Mmm ... beefy ...




art © Red-Dog


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

art © Red-Dog
character © Slosiris


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

art © Red-Dog
character © Uchoa


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 20, 2020)

Deer have the best butts. Prove me wrong!


----------



## hologrammaton (May 21, 2020)

Punji said:


>



_ohhhh my god. jockstrap manbutt is my weakness @ω@_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2020)

That's a hot butt





art © Zephyxus
character © chu-tora


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2020)

Actually, this is a hot butt





© Butt_on_fire and Simamanta


----------



## Foxy Emy (May 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Full moon / giant sky butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The layers of this pun got me good. I will never look at wolves howling at "the full moon" the same way again.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 25, 2020)

Now this thread is a 'Butt Appreciation Thread'.

Not that I'm complaining :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 26, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Now this thread is a 'Butt Appreciation Thread'.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining :3


Butts are beautiful. Or "bootyful" uwu


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 27, 2020)

art © KwiK


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 28, 2020)

My boyfriend:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My boyfriend:



Nope. Now he's _my_ boyfriend. OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 28, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Nope. Now he's _my_ boyfriend. OwO


Nuuu!!! I'm already engaged to him!!!! >:V


----------



## The-Courier (May 28, 2020)

Supple, pliant, and just enough to fill a palm that's six inches across.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nuuu!!! I'm already engaged to him!!!! >:V



Fine, keep your butt.
Also, congratulations on the engagement UwU

But I want a butt!
Maybe I can have this one?




© Arthur_Todd


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 28, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Actually, this is a hot butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this what a fursona looks like after it has been thoroughly spanked by @Fallowfox  and @Simo ...........


----------



## LizardKing05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Actually, this is a hot butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot buns coming through! Woo!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

Hooskee Rump! *No homo.*


----------



## MittoMan (Jun 2, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ELXNa8qd3ezMWW6c8

A collection of booties for y’all sinners


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 17, 2020)

boooooty





© Silvixen and Coover


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 17, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> boooooty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice butt.


----------



## Punji (Jun 17, 2020)

Those muscles... Yum.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 25, 2020)

PRIDE BUTTS!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 25, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> PRIDE BUTTS!


Might want to remove the one with the diaper, though.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 25, 2020)

thicc malamute booty





Art © Muzz
Character © NS22Highwater


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>



Anus!!!! NSFW!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Anus!!!! NSFW!!!!!


Ban me


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 25, 2020)

what did I just walked into?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 25, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> what did I just walked into?



The best furry butt thread in the history of the world.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 25, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The best furry butt thread in the history of the world.


I agree.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh, foxxo





Art © EugenyBLACK
Character © Kis_Fox


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, foxxo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was a fennec...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2020)

booty bois





Art © thedarkestt
Characters © Darius_Davis and dainthedeer


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2020)

thicc yeen





Art © Senka-Bekic


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> booty bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I know Dain (pink deer)! He's hot!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

One of my favorite twink bois, Neon Snowfox!


----------



## Punji (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 8, 2020)

Hoers


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 8, 2020)

Curvy butts, from little crunchy apples to Large and in Charge.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 8, 2020)

My first Submission was a butt.
So yeah, big fan


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 89360
> 
> Hoers


Is that you? OwO


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 10, 2020)

I am a bit prude, but I prefer women with dresses on.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I am a bit prude, but I prefer women with dresses on.



Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Women in dresses are amazing <3


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that you? OwO



Maybe...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 18, 2020)

cat boi






art © MyLoveless


----------



## Sairn (Jul 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> cat boi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a catto, I approve this butt


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 19, 2020)

There's a song about my favorite kind of posterior by the musical artist (Sir) Anthony L. Ray.

"I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, want to pull up tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> cat boi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, got MY favourite!!! ME*OW*!!! <smiles widely> Beautiful art and love the design and colours...


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 22, 2020)

This thread needs to be resurrected.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 22, 2020)

Femboy Dallas?


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 22, 2020)

Not picky about posteriors, though do I have a preference for the nice, juicy, and slappable thicc ones.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2020)

I like em round and firm ;3


----------



## Sairn (Oct 23, 2020)

Big boi booty :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 25, 2020)

It is alive! OWOWOWOWOWOOWO


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 25, 2020)

How are these pg-13?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> How are these pg-13?


They are just butts man >:[


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> How are these pg-13?


Considering what one can see on FAF without even being signed in, this is quite tame :/


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> This thread needs to be resurrected.


OMG, yes! I'm totally in love with that deer. His name is Dain.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG, yes! I'm totally in love with that deer. His name is Dain.



Yeah, me too. He's adorable. 

And his ass is so nice...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

Wolf has the right idea ;D


----------



## Punji (Oct 28, 2020)

Striped booty


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2021)

Furry butt lovers, come hither!





Art © *FierceFennec*


----------



## Lalefue (Jan 9, 2021)

thick bubble butts haha


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 10, 2021)

@KD142000 has a really nice one


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Jan 10, 2021)

Lovely glutes there. <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 8, 2021)

Art © *Sirod *


----------



## Hogo (Feb 8, 2021)

This thread is really 44 pages huh?

I'm a simple man and I like any butt that isn't lumpy or sagging or Hank Hill levels of disproportionately small.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 9, 2021)

I finally have my answer for what my favorite posterior is:

Deer.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2021)

Deer ass and domesticated cat ASS. 
The fluffier the better.


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2021)

playin' possum:


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2021)

This unit does not in particular use much if any primary or secondary processing power on this thing named "posterior" by you organics.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 9, 2021)

Birbs have plush butts, often wiggly <3


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 9, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I finally have my answer for what my favorite posterior is:
> 
> Deer.



An excellent choice. 




Deer butt deer butt


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 10, 2021)

*The fluffier, the better*

Plus, bunny and deer butts have those adorable little poofy tails. How could anyone resist?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

Super toned muscle back and butt 





Art © Marsel-Defender 
Character © Troenie


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

Awesome paws with bonus butt 





Art © yaoifairy 
Character © Jacky


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)

Leadhoof said:


> An excellent choice.
> View attachment 101412
> 
> Deer butt deer butt


Is that the same deer in that pic I commented on in the mainsite?


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 11, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that the same deer in that pic I commented on in the mainsite?



Yup.


----------



## Punji (Mar 15, 2021)

How shameful it is that we furries allowed this thread to fall into obscurity. A butt a day (or more) keeps the sadness at bay.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> How shameful it is that we furries allowed this thread to fall into obscurity. A butt a day (or more) keeps the sadness at bay.
> 
> View attachment 104680



My apologies for this lapse. Thank you for posting that sweet ass.

And here is another:





art © Novery 
character © SunStreak091


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 15, 2021)

This is what my fursona wore for Halloween last year... UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 16, 2021)

Art © Toxi
Peter Rabbit © jackeyatt501st


----------



## NitroFastFur (Mar 18, 2021)

I like butts


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 19, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> I like butts


I like big butts and I can not lie.


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 23, 2021)

OwO

Where has this thread been my entire life

*Faints.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2021)

Punji-chan. You actually posted it. You madlad you.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 25, 2021)

Art © Feralise
Character © Roureem


edit: Damn, I really love this one. Wow.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2021)

_<peeks in sheepishly>_ If anyone has any good posterior of sexy femboys that would be really cool? _<smile> _

The hot masculine is nice, but the tone if feminine is nice too...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2021)

Well personally I like something with a bit of volume ya know? Something I can really sink into.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<peeks in sheepishly>_ If anyone has any good posterior of sexy femboys that would be really cool? _<smile> _
> 
> The hot masculine is nice, but the tone if feminine is nice too...



I think I can help you 






Art © patto
Character © akkla


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I think I can help you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BORO

You have the best butt pics!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I think I can help you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
OH WOW YES!!! *_*<bounces in joy> *_It's like you peered into my soul and peeked a little lower!!! <LOL> Huge thanks! <HUGS>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> BORO
> 
> You have the best butt pics!



I am a butt enthusiast


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I am a butt enthusiast


Something strong? Something I can sorta look at and say.

That is a nice ass.

You got something like that?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Something strong? Something I can sorta look at and say.
> 
> That is a nice ass.
> 
> You got something like that?


Yes!

But it's not for show!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Yes!
> 
> But it's not for show!


OwO

How much money we talking?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> How much money we talking?


∞ 

Oh, and your soul!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Something strong? Something I can sorta look at and say.
> 
> That is a nice ass.
> 
> You got something like that?



Not sure what you mean, exactly ... Is this strong, or do you need more strong?






Art © Rorr


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 105709


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 25, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Not sure what you mean, exactly ... Is this strong, or do you need more strong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vewy nice.

oh no mods are here.

Everybody scram!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Vewy nice.
> 
> oh no mods are here.
> 
> Everybody scram!



You never really said if that bum was "strong" enough. So how about this one?





Art © juiceps


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You never really said if that bum was "strong" enough. So how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that is a nice bum >/////<


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)

* (‿ˠ‿)*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okay that is a nice bum >/////<



Yeah, butt is it "strong" enough for you? Maybe this one?





Art © juiceps


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> * (‿ˠ‿)*


That looks like boobs.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yeah, butt is it "strong" enough for you? Maybe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that is adorable! Nice volume, SUPER cute in those undies.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That looks like boobs.


No, these are boobs ====>*（ 。ㅅ 。） *


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> No, these are boobs ====>*（ 。ㅅ 。） *


Those are some saucy pecs.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okay that is adorable! Nice volume, SUPER cute in those undies.



You continue to avoid answering the question. Is this butt strong enough for you?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You continue to avoid answering the question. Is this butt strong enough for you?


Okay, close. That is awesome though!


----------



## Punji (Mar 26, 2021)

Lovely booties. juiceps is awesome!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okay, close. That is awesome though!


Am I getting warmer, or colder?





Art © djdarkfox


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Am I getting warmer, or colder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too muscular.

Colder.

Your butt archives are incredible though


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Too muscular.
> 
> Colder.
> 
> Your butt archives are incredible though



You say you want strong, butt that is too muscular.... Why must you be so difficult?
How about a big, soft, pillow butt?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 26, 2021)

Cozy, as long as he watches his diet. <_snicker_>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You say you want strong, butt that is too muscular.... Why must you be so difficult?
> How about a big, soft, pillow butt?


Im particular okay! Butt is something that is very special xD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Im particular okay! Butt is something that is very special xD



Of course, butt I can't seem to give you what you really want.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Of course, butt I can't seem to give you what you really want.


nah not at all! You showed me some lovely specimens thanks

*Smooches*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> nah not at all! You showed me some lovely specimens thanks
> 
> *Smooches*



You can kiss my butt! 
Or sniff it.





Art © heyitshappydoodles


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You can kiss my butt!
> Or sniff it.
> 
> 
> ...


*Leans in and gives ya butt a smooch*

This was all a rouse to kiss your butt!


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 26, 2021)

Leadhoof said:


>



Oh, deer!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 28, 2021)

Boys taking a nice Evening Dip!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

ask Sir Mixalot


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 30, 2021)

I really need to cut down on the amount of butt artwork I get. I might have an addiction.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Leadhoof said:


> I really need to cut down on the amount of butt artwork I get. I might have an addiction.


Okay, that is some really grade A butt.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 3, 2021)

Now this thread makes me wanna do a SFW version of my sona's butt pic.... =UwU=


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2021)

This butt has been verified for your protection 





© juiceps


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 18, 2021)

I am more amazed this thread is still going.... (Not that is a bad thing.)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

fuzz butt





©aLittleFawn


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2021)

cute little woof butt 






© X-P3NSiVE


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 18, 2021)

if it's fluffy and got a tail, chances are i'll love it <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

The butts keep getting better UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The butts keep getting better UwU



You can post butts, too, ya know.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Apr 19, 2021)

And so can you


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2021)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> And so can you



I post tons of butts!
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Apr 19, 2021)

Well the people of the furry kingdom want more!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I post tons of butts!
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻



...and for that, we thank you!!! _<bows in homage, facing away and butt high in the air naturally>_


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 19, 2021)

Idk. For me tall dragoness gals posteriors are the most cute in my eyes. They got that thicc hourglass body.   Maybe a slight femboy booty for any species is also good in my book. it depends for me, I'm very picky with that, some might say otherwise. Just my opinion. More of paw beans and butt together


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 19, 2021)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> Well the people of the furry kingdom want more!


New butts inbound.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2021)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> Well the people of the furry kingdom want more!


HOW ABOUT A BUTT WITH A SIDE OF BEANS?





©SyLoX and YaoiFairy

I feel like I posted this one already, butt whatever.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Apr 19, 2021)

that one is absolutely fabulous


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You can post butts, too, ya know.


I dont wanna post anything not good.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont wanna post anything not good.


I trust your butt judgement


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I trust your butt judgement


That is the highest honor.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

__





						FN - Tazara
					

An artistic, creative furry community unlike any other.




					furrynetwork.com


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

Now this one is a favorite!


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Liberonscien said:


> (Posterior means rear end or butt.)
> 
> Inspired by the tail thread.
> 
> ...


I'm a girl so this can be a little disturbing. ;-; But I think neko boy's have cute buts -w-


----------



## NitroFastFur (May 20, 2021)

Anything I can bite or slap is good


----------



## NitroFastFur (May 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 107725
> 
> Now this one is a favorite!


And he knows it


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Hah! Yes, what about you? You got a good one?


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Why is this even a thing? ;-;


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> Why is this even a thing? ;-;



Because butts are Beautiful.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

o.-


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

As a 13 year old girl. I am a little offended. -.-


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

But it's good to have a nice attitude?? ;-;


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> As a 13 year old girl. I am a little offended. -.-



It is entirely your choice to be offended by whatever you want.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

That's a very kind thing to say.


----------



## Punji (May 20, 2021)

A lot of people talk out of their butts, _but_ I don't see any through the chatter. Time to fix that!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> As a 13 year old girl. I am a little offended. -.-


Agree this can be offensive.

Also, minor on page.  Not much to be said after that.  By me at least.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

;-;


Punji said:


> A lot of people talk out of their butts, _but_ I don't see any through the chatter. Time to fix that!
> 
> View attachment 110714


O.O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2021)

Hippogriff butts are nice.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

Oh, my-


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

WHAT'S WITH BOYS AND BUTTS?!


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> A lot of people talk out of their butts, _but_ I don't see any through the chatter. Time to fix that!
> 
> View attachment 110714


OwO

Ooooh dear!!!!!
He's an attractive lynx!

I love his butty uwu


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 21, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> WHAT'S WITH BOYS AND BUTTS?!


Not only boys also...


*Plants*!


----------



## Xitheon (May 21, 2021)

Have I already posted this video?


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Have I already posted this video?


Thank you!! This is priceless 0w0

I love luna's, rarity's and sweetie belle's plots!!
(And the mechanic mare.. how was that oc called?)


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

oh...my-


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

I agree, not only boys obsess over butts, but it just weird me out. ;-;


----------



## Punji (May 22, 2021)




----------



## MechaMegs (May 22, 2021)

pig posterior. smoke it with maple and apple woods all day long and shred it to bits slather it in some vinegar based sauce and boom pulled pork so good it brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 2, 2021)

Not much has changed since my last response here. Femboi posterior is my favorite kind. As to why - well, why does the sun shine? It's only natural.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 2, 2021)

Let's just say Scylla has a secret weapon that uh, can be very destructive if she falls over. Then again wherever she falls is going to have bad news even if she is defeated if they're near her when she falls.


----------



## Punji (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jul 11, 2021)

49 pages of individuals talking about floofy furry butts.

Nice.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 11, 2021)

I like the bird ones, or anything with tails pointed up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 115997


Awww yes!! This is perfect uwu


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 12, 2021)

They say thighs saves lives.
But ass is a clear example that even being at the bottom, you’re still loved and appreciated, and can have a thread talking about you in a positive manner for over 49 pages.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2021)

Because I'm rewatching every Avengers movie. (Not my art.)





Ewww, hoomans.

Here's a batch of corgi butts to even the score:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116065
> 
> Because I'm rewatching every Avengers movie. (Not my art.)
> 
> ...


Who left three loaves of bread on the street?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

Clean


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> 49 pages of individuals talking about floofy furry butts.
> 
> Nice.


This fandom never fail to disappoint. As entertainment. :>


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> This fandom never fail to disappoint. As entertainment. :>


your a butt


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 12, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> your a butt


A cute one >_<


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 12, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> A cute one >_<


is he? owo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> your a butt


My butt? You don't want my butt. :V

I regret posting in this thread now. People are calling me a butt. :<


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> My butt? You don't want my butt. :V
> 
> I regret posting in this thread now. People are calling me a butt. :<


maybe I do


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> maybe I do


...No. no you don't.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh now we’re all curious


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Oh now we’re all curious


You probably are.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...No. no you don't.









yeen revenge


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> yeen revenge






My butt is none of your business. >:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 116083
> 
> My butt is none of your business. >:


*Butt why?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 116083
> 
> My butt is none of your business. >:


there is no why. Only yeen


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 12, 2021)

YEEEN BUTT


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Butt why?


Don't make me the butt of the joke. 


ConorHyena said:


> there is no why. Only yeen
> 
> View attachment 116086


I question why people want my butt. >:


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 12, 2021)

The big ones and the fit ones.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I question why people want my butt. >:


Because chu are cool. And It would be cool to see butt, cause chu got nice butt ^w^

You nice.. butt = nice. nice nice.. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Because chu are cool. And It would be cool to see butt, cause chu got nice butt ^w^
> 
> You nice.. butt = nice. nice nice.. xD


...Wait. How do you know I have a nice butt?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Wait. How do you know I have a nice butt?


ÒwÓ


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ÒwÓ


...Stop staring at me like that. Just because I am physically active and walk all day at work doesn't mean my butt is nice. :V


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Stop staring at me like that. Just because I am physically active and walk all day at work doesn't mean my butt is nice. :V


*Pokes butt*

butt butt.. *Sage nod*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Pokes butt*
> 
> butt butt.. *Sage nod*


The flirting thread is that way. *points*


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2021)

this fox's rear is just begging to be spanked!


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 13, 2021)

What a great community.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Pokes butt*
> 
> butt butt.. *Sage nod*


*pokes butt back*
That's what you get, you butt. :>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> *pokes butt back*
> That's what you get, you butt. :>


*Gasp*

I am butt!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Gasp*
> 
> I am butt!


Yes you are, and what a butt you are indeed!

*pokes again* :>


----------



## Mambi (Jul 13, 2021)

Simo said:


> this fox's rear is just begging to be spanked!



_<grabs a small paddle with an impish grin...>_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 115855


I love Vimes' art. uwu


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

Something nice and... shapely. You know, something with good looking curve.
I'm not talking about a large butt, a "thicc" butt, it just shouldn't looking blobby and obese, or as flat as a plank with no features at all.
Doesn't even have to be drastic or exaggerated.
Just a pleasant curve is enough to me already.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

Tattorack said:


> Something nice and... shapely. You know, something with good looking curve.
> I'm not talking about a large butt, a "thicc" butt, it just shouldn't looking blobby and obese, or as flat as a plank with no features at all.
> Doesn't even have to be drastic or exaggerated.
> Just a pleasant curve is enough to me already.



Thought you were gonna start busting out some motomoto.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Thought you were gonna start busting out some motomoto.


Pfffffffffha ha ha ha ha ha, aw hell no! XD


----------



## Punji (Sep 20, 2021)

You know how hard it is to find good SFW butts nowadays?

For shame furries, that there have been no butts in here for so long.


----------



## berry (Sep 25, 2021)

Bears, Cats, Equine, Bovine, Reptile, etc. Men, women, non-binaries, whatever.  Its aaaaaaall good with me!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Clean


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Clean


Mr. Clean got cake though gotta admit


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Mr. Clean got cake though gotta admit


You know it just occurred to me that R34 has almost certainly come for him


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> You know it just occurred to me that R34 has almost certainly come for him


Definitely.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

I do like guys with earrings.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 25, 2021)

Just Butt


----------



## Eremurus (Sep 25, 2021)

This right here is a nice butt.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 26, 2021)

My favorite? Aphrodite Kallipygos. Even made a furry version. 


Spoiler










_"This would have been the temple of Greece
For which I would have professed the most devotion"_


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm one of those weird cat people who thinks cat butts are cute.

I think it's because it is a vulnerable part of their body and when they put their butt in your face it means that they trust you. See image.


----------



## Punji (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 27, 2021)

Punji said:


>


DOGGIE BUUUUUUNS


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 27, 2021)

How about arctic vixen buns.


Spoiler










(yeah, I've made my own fair share of _buttworks_...)


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> DOGGIE BUUUUUUNS



Sooo, hot dog buns then? <_snicker_>


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 27, 2021)

I like tight butts.


----------



## Punji (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Oct 9, 2021)

Now, a complementary red vixen instead!


Spoiler










Also I'd like to point your attention to an animation I made a good while ago. The... _tails... _are very prominently featured! 
It's mildly NSFW (but more than what's in this thread, hence just a link to FA) and based on certain real-life artwork. 








						The Three Graces - animation redux by xaotherion
					

"God did not say this [...] Six days of creation were divine and bright but on the seventh day, he felt an alien tread under his ha ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 9, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Now, a complementary red vixen instead!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You always bring the best posteriors!!!

w


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 9, 2021)

lady butts
they are a little more streamlined, and there's nothing in the way that ruins the view from any angle


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 9, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> lady butts
> they are a little more streamlined, and there's nothing in the way that ruins the view from any angle


We think alike


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 9, 2021)

Punji said:


>


To heck with the other backsides, they're nothing compared to Punji the master buns!

Nothing like good man buns, just a more pleasing view from the back and more to love. And no not the hair cut, god no.


----------



## Punji (Oct 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> To heck with the other backsides, they're nothing compared to Punji the master buns!
> 
> Nothing like good man buns, just a more pleasing view from the back and more to love. And no not the hair cut, god no.


Nothin' quite so _fine_ as striped booty, though a certain fox butt does come close in its grandeur.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 9, 2021)

Please, mighty furry gods, may this thread stay active forever


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Please, mighty furry gods, may this thread stay active forever


So long as I continue to get my fix of cute guys butts. Seems we're doing well so far!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Please, mighty furry gods, may this thread stay active forever


I'm trying to keep the thread alive by finding some butts, but most of it either shows a bulge or is flat out NSFW DD:::


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 9, 2021)

Punji said:


>


HOLLY YES


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 9, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> HOLLY YES


Preach it sister!


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 10, 2021)

Nothing better than some femboy deer butt.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 10, 2021)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 10, 2021)

Bun buns!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Oct 10, 2021)

Wuff bun, anyone?...


Spoiler


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 10, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Wuff bun, anyone?...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


R O U N D


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


>


Awwww so cute!!

<3
*ships and melts*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 11, 2021)

Decided I needed to butt in.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Oct 11, 2021)

Any butt I can get my paws around
Lovely peach of a fox tush is perfection


----------



## Punji (Oct 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> View attachment 120670
> 
> 
> Decided I needed to butt in.


Didn't I say there was a certain delightful fox booty? Round and firm and gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> View attachment 120670
> 
> 
> Decided I needed to butt in.



Goddamn, I wish you would more often.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 11, 2021)

BRING IN THE BOOTY!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

T


Fcomega121 said:


> View attachment 120928


hats sweet!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> View attachment 120904


As it happens, both are quite nice with a little whipped cream on top.
Such delicacies demand special treatment.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> T
> 
> hats sweet!


Yeee vewwy sweet beach hats! :3

I thought it was sweet too uwu


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 15, 2021)

HECCING BOOOOOTY


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 16, 2021)

Brown hyena now!


Spoiler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)

I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I wanna get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-a-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knock-kneed bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sisters, I wanna get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna _[moan]_
Till the break of dawn
Baby got it goin' on


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 17, 2021)

This place deserves a little more fox butt!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> This place deserves a little more fox butt!


Yeah you curl that tail.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 18, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> This place deserves a little more fox butt!


*chef's kiss*


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey, who let this thread stop rolling? Everyone asleep or what?
It needs a reboot... Or a re-_booty _maybe_..._


Spoiler


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 7, 2021)

This was rated as General on FA, so I suppose it's fine to post it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Am I the only one who really, really likes seeing that lower back area nearly as much as the butt itself

also yee those thighs <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

I like tight and small, but not too close to boney.

Something for firm grip and cushion, while being able to just grab (consensual of course) and get a little squeak.  You just want to massage a butt like that.  Curvy is good, of course.

that help?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't skip leg day~


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm going to go run as apparently I'm fat.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 7, 2021)

I love cute pony plots :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 7, 2021)

Rimna said:


> This was rated as General on FA, so I suppose it's fine to post it.


HOLLY HECC I NEED THIS MAN


----------



## Mambi (Nov 8, 2021)

Beautiful pics lately, let this thread never die! _<giggles> _

Might one place a request into the void of furry rear admirers...any feline femboys perchance? _<smiles eagerly> _


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Beautiful pics lately, let this thread never die! _<giggles> _
> 
> Might one place a request into the void of furry rear admirers...any feline femboys perchance? _<smiles eagerly> _


*looks through folders*

None that I can post here.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Beautiful pics lately, let this thread never die! _<giggles> _
> 
> Might one place a request into the void of furry rear admirers...any feline femboys perchance? _<smiles eagerly> _


I only found out a chibi one :3


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> I only found out a chibi one :3
> View attachment 122209



_<smiles_> Not _quite_ what I was thinking, but I can't say I disapprove in general! <_giggle_> Thanks!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<smiles_> Not _quite_ what I was thinking, but I can't say I disapprove in general! <_giggle_> Thanks!


Awww hehehe you're very welcome mambi!
^w^

*hugs you tightly*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dragon-firy (Nov 11, 2021)

So many fluffy posteriors! *w* 
I'm a fan of fluffiness, and I'm approaching birbs


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<smiles_> Not _quite_ what I was thinking, but I can't say I disapprove in general! <_giggle_> Thanks!


Ooooh wait mambi!

I found out some amazing felid femboys! :3


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 11, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooh wait mambi!
> 
> I found out some amazing felid femboys! :3
> View attachment 122290View attachment 122291View attachment 122292View attachment 122293




_<the cat's jaw drops in admiration>_ Yeah, NOW we're talkin'! WOO-WOO!!!!!_ <claps excitedly_> Thank you @Fcomega121 , love 'em!!! <_blows kisses> _


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 12, 2021)

It's not the butt that matters so much as the tail.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 12, 2021)

Butt <3


----------



## Punji (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 123193


I SHIP IT


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2021)

Feathery ones-- Underfluffies are one of the softest things in existence


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 27, 2021)

Demon or Tiefling booties.
Love them spike tipped tails and just how well they can use em' too.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 123193


I always thought Punji would be smaller.

Oh well, both got nice asses eitherway, even if they nerfed his raccoon butt.


----------



## Punji (Nov 28, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I always thought Punji would be smaller.
> 
> Oh well, both got nice asses eitherway, even if they nerfed his raccoon butt.


Nope! I'm a big boy! I (begrudgingly) ate my spinach when the world was younger.


----------



## Punji (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Nov 29, 2021)

A sneak peek from a (hopefully) upcoming animation project.


Spoiler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 29, 2021)

Derggy butt!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 30, 2021)

Punji said:


>


*motor boats*


----------



## Punji (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Punji said:


>


OwO mooscly and thicc HOW


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Punji said:


>


Life goals


----------



## Punji (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## BadRoy (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm fond of the perfectly spherical variety.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 23, 2021)

I was watching Avengers Infinity War again and I found Rocket's butt pleasing.

I couldn't find a screenshot that did him justice so here is a dummy thicc raccoon for your enjoyment.


----------



## Punji (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Mar 21, 2022)

I'll say again, it's all about the tail.


----------



## Punji (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2022)

Punji said:


>


look at dee TOES


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2022)

Bun buns


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 19, 2022)

A chonk guinea pig butt for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Punji (May 2, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (May 5, 2022)

Punji said:


>


HOLY CRAP LOOK AT THAT SHEEEEEEN


----------



## Bababooey (May 5, 2022)

Punji said:


>


Holy SHIT. Sit on me.


----------



## Filter (May 7, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> A chonk guinea pig butt for your viewing pleasure.


I don't usually click on this thread, but guinea piggy chonky butt made it worthwhile. XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 7, 2022)

Butts butts butts


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Posterior probability.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

Ooh, little bigger but (ha, ha!) tighter.  Little sashay, odd bump when walking...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> View attachment 131686
> View attachment 131687
> View attachment 131688


Clench those cheeks tighter!  I want them tight enough to rebound my nerf dart so i don't have to walk far to retrieve it!


----------



## KimberVaile (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 23, 2022)

Owner: Quents
Artist: Bleakcat


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 23, 2022)

I just love man butt.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)

A clean and hygenic one. XD


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (May 26, 2022)

Cute fox, wolf, cat, bunny, raccoon, and certain Pokemon girls and fembois wearing hoodies, sweatshirts, and sweaters get my UwU meters flowing, personally. I think that's what this thread is about anyway. Lol


----------



## Punji (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

Mommy, this thread makes me feel weird.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

I guess I can see why Judy Hopps turned out how she did


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I guess I can see why Judy Hopps turned out how she did
> 
> View attachment 133316


breathtaking.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just love man butt.


See. Ssaannttoo gets the real point of the thread. Well, that and femboy butts.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2022)

I just need more butt in my life.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I just need more butt in my life.


Butt of course ~


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 17, 2022)

Gift from the ever loving and kind @Punji from countingtides on FA.

Pretty handy maid, if I do say so myself.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Punji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Servyl (Jul 5, 2022)

Women posteriors in leggings  <3 Hehe

Or posteriors in shorts! I'm not picky. Lol


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 10, 2022)

Punji said:


>


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 12, 2022)

Speaking of ass


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 14, 2022)

Punji said:


>


LITERALLY SIT ON MY FACE AND NEVER GET UP


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> LITERALLY SIT ON MY FACE AND NEVER GET UP



I can help you with that


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 14, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I can help you with that


Just sit on my face, never get up, just get the butt as close to me as possible


----------



## Numole (Jul 24, 2022)

I am particularly fond of the posterior in the Two Kinds comic.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2022)

@Guifrog


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 24, 2022)

I mean that's what I'd do if I were a bear.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 24, 2022)

Liberonscien said:


> (Posterior means rear end or butt.)
> 
> Inspired by the tail thread.
> 
> ...


I admit to being a 'Bum' admirer!
;-)
In people, seeing a firm tushy (on either gender, I'm not a prude!), is always appreciated!
In critters?  I never really thought about it, prior to seeing this Post (and taking some days to consider it).  I suppose I'd have to say most critter bums are either 'Cute' or maybe even 'Murr' (depending. I don't want to be labeled a freak (has already happened in another topic totally unrelated to this))?
Most of my IRL experiences with this hails from the livestock world, and most of THAT is hardly 'Cute/Clean/Attractive' in any sense.  Banding sheep tails, gelding rams/young bull calves, and all the rest is just grunt work/reality that has to be done.  Later, you get into the reproduction of said critters, including horses, and most of my experiences with THAT involved an arm-length glove and delving into butts in ways best not spoken of in further detail in polite company!   (I'm grinning just typing that, 'cause I KNOW what some people are going to think/say?!).

But, (Butt?), on the polite/cordial side of things?
I think most critter bums are handsome, and a few even 'Pretty' (I gotta give it to the big cats, here.  Stripes an' spots do something to my inner Furry!)  Horses would be second (again, varied colours, are just *MURR*)
Now my Husky is glaring at me.  (I swear this beast can sometimes read my mind?)  lol
"Yes, YOU have a very handsome tush, too!  Now shush!"


----------



## Baud (Aug 7, 2022)

Not to brag or anything but I happen to be a connoisseur in the matter, there's a lot of excellent rumps out there, but there's no contest for which species has the best ones:


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm a rump fan. However, I kind of prefer the female/feminine variety. When it comes to actual species? I've seen some nice anthropomorphic canine ones, mostly.


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Aug 8, 2022)

Oh, and as for a reason. They kind of seem soft...and so on.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2022)

Long time no buns? Awwww, need a fix of feline femboys and females. Anyone? <_pouts with drooped ears_>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 25, 2022)

I’ve missed this thread hallelujah!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 31, 2022)

Packed like a can of biscuits.  That's how I like 'em!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 31, 2022)

Akhlut-butt!


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 1, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/fTAoROd


Femmy guy booty


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 3, 2022)

Oryx gazelle. Because that tail.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

Woah, eye opener. I would say I am not a butt person, more of a man boob person. This tread is rather enlightening, seeing so many people so passionate about bums...


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 4, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> Woah, eye opener. I would say I am not a butt person, more of a man boob person. This tread is rather enlightening, seeing so many people so passionate about bums...








Hehehe!


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 4, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



The kind where you can see a snek tail above it


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 16, 2022)

https://imgur.com/2Ygib2b


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> https://imgur.com/2Ygib2b


Rexwind does some good stuff for sure.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 16, 2022)

This has basically become the closest thing to an  nsfw posting thread in the entire forums


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

Speaking of posteriors when people want to bend you over and eff you I wish they would use lube to soften the blow


----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)

Femboi posterior is still my favorite posterior.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

I’m gonna miss this thread qww


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 18, 2022)

RIP the butts of life


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2022)

The fact the site will get a saved backup so it is not lost to time means this at the time 1,407 commented thread all about ASS will be stored for future generations.

They cannot deny we spoke about the true important things in life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

The staff still don't know about this.


----------



## Punji (Dec 30, 2022)

It would be hard to miss such _fine_ works like this for nearly sixty pages. They know.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 30, 2022)

Punji said:


> It would be hard to miss such _fine_ works like this for nearly sixty pages. They know.



Let's get it to 69 before the forums close


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The staff still don't know about this.


What makes you think they don't?  Butts are traditionally considered "SFW" by internet standards. If it isn't showing lady-nips or either set of dangly bits, the internet typically considers it "SFW," even if you wouldn't generally want to be caught looking at it while at work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> What makes you think they don't?



A previous conversation with them.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 30, 2022)

Which anthro species has the best posterior? Other than monkeys that is, cos those are simply facts.

You hear that @ssaannttoo ?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Which anthro species has the best posterior? Other than monkeys that is, cos those are simply facts.
> 
> You hear that @ssaannttoo ?



Skunks. 


PFBBGBTBTBRBGBGBGFBRTRBRBRBFBFB FFRT


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 30, 2022)

Well, we're currently at the posterior of the forum's existence, sooooo...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Which anthro species has the best posterior? Other than monkeys that is, cos those are simply facts.
> 
> You hear that @ssaannttoo ?


Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala dum


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Which anthro species has the best posterior? Other than monkeys that is, cos those are simply facts.
> 
> You hear that @ssaannttoo ?



Horses


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 31, 2022)

its not loading I need to SEE


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

the butt.. its not there qwq


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

THE LEWDS


----------



## Chomby (Jan 1, 2023)

*POST PORN BEFORE THE FORUMS ARE GONE! BE A LEGEND! *​


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Imma just watch very nice selection xD


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

My ass could be immortalized!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Leadhoof I dunno what you're doing but I cant see any of the things you send qwq


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 1, 2023)

ssaannttoo said:


> Leadhoof I dunno what you're doing but I cant see any of the things you send qwq



Weird. Maybe because I'm linking my e621 posts?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Leadhoof said:


> Weird. Maybe because I'm linking my e621 posts?


I dunno if you can see em, but maybe? Linking the post can be odd but copying the image directly might work?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

https://imgur.com/a/bp0mfSV


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

All about that fox bussy


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

I aint about to get myself banned from the mainsite. Lol. I'll try and keep it tasteful.


----------



## SerialHowler (Jan 1, 2023)

My name is Seymore Butts.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

there is.. a bit more than butt in this thread now.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 1, 2023)

KimberVaile said:


> https://imgur.com/a/MDE7Cg6



One of my favorites of yours


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Leadhoof said:


> One of my favorites of yours


Thank ya muchly! Still waiting on you to post the femboy deer one. Lol, he's got a good booty on em.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Maids are always a solid choice.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 1, 2023)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dunno if you can see em, but maybe? Linking the post can be odd but copying the image directly might work?



They're showing up for me, so I have not idea what's going wrong.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 140310
> 
> This deer?


YES. There's some quality tush!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Leadhoof said:


> They're showing up for me, so I have not idea what's going wrong.


Thats okay. its a big sad I dont get the bottom but alas.









						Naughty Girl by SSAANNTTOO
					

My my, looks like Santo has been a naughty little bitch who needs to be punished.. . Thank you so very much toYokoKato for this absolute ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




my bottom


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

there be more on my FA if you wanna see fox butt.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

This one came out quite well 








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh. Rip Leadhoof.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

And Chomby.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Forever missed. An iconic face for this forum for me. ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE I MESSAGED. so, nice talking to you again.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

Called it! I knew people were going to an hero in this thread.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

dont even get to see why leadoff banned qwq

i bet it was good xD


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2023)

ssaannttoo said:


> dont even get to see why leadoff banned qwq
> 
> i bet it was good xD



Oh it's a complete mystery why they got banned. I really wonder what lead to that


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Rimna said:


> Oh it's a complete mystery why they got banned. I really wonder what lead to that


Speak with respect, he died for your cooming, furries!


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

ssaannttoo said:


> dont even get to see why leadoff banned qwq
> 
> i bet it was good xD


Trigger happy mods, most likely.  At least they went out on their own terms.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Rimna said:


> Oh it's a complete mystery why they got banned. I really wonder what lead to that


He did lewd... but it never loaded for me qwq


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 1, 2023)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Trigger happy mods, most likely.  At least they went out on their own terms.


Yes, and we'll be extending those to the main site as well.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, and we'll be extending those to the main site as well.


The lead hoof one (_at least the one I saw_) was still fully clothed though.  Lewd, but not really any worse than anything else in the thread.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah, can't really get too up in arms about that one. Shouldn't be posting full on porn here, site shutdown or not.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

I dont think Chomby had an account on the mainsite, but I know Leadhoof did.. we'll see what happens with him


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2023)

DesecratedFlame said:


> The lead hoof one (_at least the one I saw_) was still fully clothed though.  Lewd, but not really any worse than anything else in the thread.


Images were removed earlier too.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2023)

Anyways... dont post pp we get it, it dangly an gross.. sometimes


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

TyraWadman said:


> Images were removed earlier too.


Yeah, I saw a most of the ones that got posted and most of the ones that got posted were full on lewd, nude, and with attitude, but the one I saw Leadhoof post was the same as all the others ones in the thread.  Booty in speedos or whatever.  If he, specifically, posted something other than that, I didn't see it.


----------



## Punji (Jan 1, 2023)

Yooo, Leadhoof and Chomby got done dirty! The last couple hours, couldn't so much as just give them a warning.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

You were good son, real good. Had the right eye for booty. Alas, you flew too close to the sky.


----------

